# Ridley Roll Call



## rellimreeb

Here's mine


----------



## rellimreeb

Let me try that again


----------



## HBPUNK

I've went through more bikes then anyone i know the past 2yrs but my Ridley Excalibur stays here and is my daily driver. Best bike on the market IMO.


----------



## backinthesaddle




----------



## rellimreeb

backinthesaddle said:


>


I really like that ride - very, very nice.


----------



## brentster

I love the Cane Creek mascot lizard looking thing on the wheels. Beautiful bike.


----------



## Argentius

*Damo vs Excalibur vs Orion vs Helium vs Noah*

Okay, so, there is a pretty decent chance I'll be getting a Ridley next year. Their website doesn't help me all that much. 

Can anyone enlighten me as to what the differences, integrated seatposts aside, are, between their FIVE carbon offerings?


----------



## rellimreeb

Orion has a box section downtube, similar to the Ceverlo R3
Excalibur, Damocles, Helium, and Noah all have the the headtube w/ the large 1 1/2in. lower bearing.
The Excalibur has round or ovalized oversized tubing for the top and downtube. I think the seat and chainstays are very good looking. 
The 2008 Helium's seat stays look suspiciously like the R3's. 
The noah and damocles have those nicely shaped tubes w/ triangular or diamond shaped cross-sections (downtube and top tube). I guess that's what contributes to the reportedly smoother ride vs. my Excalibur. 
lots of differences in the carbon mix, and probably lay-up. 

I've only ridden an Excalibur, but I love it. I really like the looks of the 2008 Helium, but besides being broke, I'm not ready for an integrated seatmast.


----------



## backinthesaddle

millerinva said:


> Orion has a box section downtube, similar to the Ceverlo R3
> Excalibur, Damocles, Helium, and Noah all have the the headtube w/ the large 1 1/2in. lower bearing.
> The Excalibur has round or ovalized oversized tubing for the top and downtube. I think the seat and chainstays are very good looking.
> The 2008 Helium's seat stays look suspiciously like the R3's.
> The noah and damocles have those nicely shaped tubes w/ triangular or diamond shaped cross-sections (downtube and top tube). I guess that's what contributes to the reportedly smoother ride vs. my Excalibur.
> lots of differences in the carbon mix, and probably lay-up.
> 
> I've only ridden an Excalibur, but I love it. I really like the looks of the 2008 Helium, but besides being broke, I'm not ready for an integrated seatmast.


Noah- Top of the line, super stiff...basically an overbuilt Damocles with the mast
Helium- Excalibur with an integrated seatmast and different graphics
Damocles- Stiff, yet compliant with the funky, multishaped tubes
Excalibur- Stiff, compliant, very smooth, bowed seatstays (Ridley did it first, everyone else is copying), light

I've had the Ex and now the Damo. I broke the Ex (bad batch of frames) and went to the Damo. The rides are night and day different. The Ex is much smoother overall and a bit stiffer in the front end. The Damo is stiffer in the rear. The Damo feels more like a race bike to me. The harder it's pushed, the better it responds. I didn't feel the same way about the Excalibur.

Right now, I'm waiting on word from Sinclair about warranty replacement of my Damocles. It has some cracking around the BB/chainstay junction. If they warranty it (they will), I'm think going to the Helium...

And thanks for the compliments everyone. I can tell you, even with the issue I'm having now, Ridley makes the best bikes I've ever ridden. I've owned some iron over the years too! If you get one, everything else will ride like a dumptruck!


----------



## rellimreeb

backinthesaddle said:


> Noah- Top of the line, super stiff...basically an overbuilt Damocles with the mast
> Helium- Excalibur with an integrated seatmast and different graphics
> Damocles- Stiff, yet compliant with the funky, multishaped tubes
> Excalibur- Stiff, compliant, very smooth, bowed seatstays (Ridley did it first, everyone else is copying), light
> 
> I've had the Ex and now the Damo. I broke the Ex (bad batch of frames) and went to the Damo. The rides are night and day different. The Ex is much smoother overall and a bit stiffer in the front end. The Damo is stiffer in the rear. The Damo feels more like a race bike to me. The harder it's pushed, the better it responds. I didn't feel the same way about the Excalibur.
> 
> Right now, I'm waiting on word from Sinclair about warranty replacement of my Damocles. It has some cracking around the BB/chainstay junction. If they warranty it (they will), I'm think going to the Helium...
> 
> And thanks for the compliments everyone. I can tell you, even with the issue I'm having now, Ridley makes the best bikes I've ever ridden. I've owned some iron over the years too! If you get one, everything else will ride like a dumptruck!


look at the new 2008 helium on their website. http://www.ridley-bikes.com/2008/lang/en/bikes/HeliumBlack812A/index.htm
they've dramatically changed the seatstays.

You either have poor luck, are an animal, or I'm a bit worried about Ridley QC. I'm stunned you've cracked two frames.


----------



## pina-gal

backinthesaddle said:


> I've had the Ex and now the Damo. I broke the Ex (bad batch of frames) and went to the Damo. The rides are night and day different. The Ex is much smoother overall and a bit stiffer in the front end. The Damo is stiffer in the rear. The Damo feels more like a race bike to me. The harder it's pushed, the better it responds. I didn't feel the same way about the Excalibur.
> 
> Right now, I'm waiting on word from Sinclair about warranty replacement of my Damocles. It has some cracking around the BB/chainstay junction. If they warranty it (they will), I'm think going to the Helium...


hmm, which year model is your Damo? any idea how it cracked or any pics etc? i own a 05 Damo...


----------



## backinthesaddle

pina-gal said:


> hmm, which year model is your Damo? any idea how it cracked or any pics etc? i own a 05 Damo...


Mine's an 05 in the standard (non-team) paint scheme...

I have no clue how the cracks formed. I noticed them when cleaning it one day and marked them with a Sharpie. I checked again about 4 days ago and the crack on the non-drive chainstay had migrated about 7-8mm.



















The bike definitely feels a bit softer than it did when it was new...


----------



## pina-gal

thanks for the pics, will keep a heads-up on mine :thumbsup:


----------



## rrchea

I have ridden both 06' Damocles & Excalibur. I disagree with BACKINTHESADDLE that the Excalibur is smoother,it quite a bit stiffer overall. I read your post earlier and was sway to the Excalibur, then i read the review from Competitive Cyclist: they are saying in the Damocles is a smoother ride of the two, then i rode both bikes three to four weeks each. And they are right. the Excalibur is not as smooth (comfortably) as the Damocles. The Damocles is a joy to ride anywhere. i do agree the the bike feels better the harder you push it.


----------



## pina-gal

rrchea said:


> I have ridden both 06' Damocles & Excalibur. I disagree with BACKINTHESADDLE that the Excalibur is smoother,it quite a bit stiffer overall. I read your post earlier and was sway to the Excalibur, then i read the review from Competitive Cyclist: they are saying in the Damocles is a smoother ride of the two, then i rode both bikes three to four weeks each. And they are right. the Excalibur is not as smooth (comfortably) as the Damocles. The Damocles is a joy to ride anywhere. i do agree the the bike feels better the harder you push it.


i have read many posts from many forums...some say the damocles is more comfortable while some say the excalibur is more comfortable....all i can say is Ridley make good race bikes!! :thumbsup: 

CC stated that riders doing less then 2 hour rides should look at the Excalibur for its responsiveness(or was it stiffness) while the Damocles is and i quote "the smoothest carbon bike we've ever ridden" ....


----------



## Barry Muzzin

*Here's mine*

2006 Boreas


----------



## velodog

Here's my Excalibur.


----------



## pina-gal

are those racing 3s? any thoughts on them?


----------



## velodog

Yep, Threes' is what they are. I like 'em a bunch, I weigh in around 185 give or take a coupla pounds depending on how I'm eatin' and after 2500 miles they're just like the day I got 'em. I can't compare 'em to any other low spoke wheels though because all else I've ever ridden have been 36s.


----------



## metricEee

*damocles??*

I'm looking to replace my Kuota kredo which cracked after a few months and Kuota is not replacing (long story, but I'm not impressed with the company at all- or their bike for that matter). Our team is looking into getting a Ridley team purchase together, so I am looking at the damocles (I'm not ready for an integrated seatpost yet). But I seem to be getting all sorts of mixed messages on the ride quality of the damocles. Some people are saying it is too harsh, and others are saying it is super smooth. Can anyone comment on it in terms of comfort, and if you have comparisons to other frames that would help. If I get the Ridley, I am probably going to have to get it without riding it, which makes me nervous.

Also, does anyone know the seatpost diameter?


----------



## Guest

Damocles: 31.6 seatpost / 34.9 front mech clamp / BSA bottom bracket / the headset (included) is one of the ones with 1.25" on the bottom and 1 1/8" on top.

And I while I think the ride of a frame is very personal, I enjoy the way the bike rides and have put about 6k miles on mine so far, it still looks brand new.


----------



## pina-gal

My first pinarello was abit too comfy for me, i tried a BMC SLC and it was way too harsh, the specialized tarmac felt "dead" to me and after trying my friend's damocles, there wasn't any other brand then ridley to look at...:thumbsup: 

since your looking at a team purchase, try to get a test ride...five mins can tell you a lot about a bike.


----------



## rrchea

metricEee said:


> I'm looking to replace my Kuota kredo which cracked after a few months and Kuota is not replacing (long story, but I'm not impressed with the company at all- or their bike for that matter). Our team is looking into getting a Ridley team purchase together, so I am looking at the damocles (I'm not ready for an integrated seatpost yet). But I seem to be getting all sorts of mixed messages on the ride quality of the damocles. Some people are saying it is too harsh, and others are saying it is super smooth. Can anyone comment on it in terms of comfort, and if you have comparisons to other frames that would help. If I get the Ridley, I am probably going to have to get it without riding it, which makes me nervous.
> 
> Also, does anyone know the seatpost diameter?


I am not sure why are all the mix reviews. Its the best riding bike,well balance between stiffness(quick) and comfort. I have had 02 Vortex, 02 Pinarello Prince, 05 Orbea Orca, 06 Orbea Opal. I believe this the bike i have been suching for for 5 yrs. I now own a 07 Kuota Kebel & 06 RIDLEY Excalibur and will be purchasing a DAMOCLES beginning next season. After a couple of pedal strokes on the Damocles and my 1st thought was WOW this is smooth bike. But the smoothness does not cut into the responsivness of the bike. its still very quick and it just a pleasure to ride. My Excalibur is not as comfortable in comparison. BTW i ride a XS.


----------



## pina-gal

rrchea said:


> I am not sure why are all the mix reviews. Its the best riding bike,well balance between stiffness(quick) and comfort. I have had 02 Vortex, 02 Pinarello Prince, 05 Orbea Orca, 06 Orbea Opal. I believe this the bike i have been suching for for 5 yrs. I now own a 07 Kuota Kebel & 06 RIDLEY Excalibur and will be purchasing a DAMOCLES beginning next season. After a couple of pedal strokes on the Damocles and my 1st thought was WOW this is smooth bike. But the smoothness does not cut into the responsivness of the bike. its still very quick and it just a pleasure to ride. My Excalibur is not as comfortable in comparison. BTW i ride a XS.


i am riding a XC damocles as well..gotta agree with your review, one of the nicest bikes around to ride...my next bike will either be a 08 damocles again or i might try the noah..:thumbsup:


----------



## backinthesaddle

rrchea said:


> I have ridden both 06' Damocles & Excalibur. I disagree with BACKINTHESADDLE that the Excalibur is smoother,it quite a bit stiffer overall. I read your post earlier and was sway to the Excalibur, then i read the review from Competitive Cyclist: they are saying in the Damocles is a smoother ride of the two, then i rode both bikes three to four weeks each. And they are right. the Excalibur is not as smooth (comfortably) as the Damocles. The Damocles is a joy to ride anywhere. i do agree the the bike feels better the harder you push it.


Okay, I've read this post about 15 times and have to wonder a few things...

Did both bikes have the same cockpit? Bars, stem, seat and post?
Did you ride the bikes with the same wheels on both?
Did you put each bike through it's paces or did you just ride your normal loop?

I had an Excalibur that rode very well, the bike felt stiffer than the Damocles, but it was a much smoother/muted ride feeling.
As a caveat, I only had the Excalibur for about 12 weeks before it broke. In that time though, it was ridden 2500+ miles.
When I got the Damocles, the ride difference was immediately noticeable. It just wasn't as smooth. The front end wasn't as stiff and the bike felt buzzier than the Excalibur. I think part of it was the straight fork. I rode this bike for 2 years and well over 12,000 miles before it broke.
Now, I'm on an '07 Helium and after @ 500 miles on it, I can say, it's easily the best riding bike I've ever had. It's stiffer AND smoother than the Damocles. It responds better to inputs and is WAAAY lighter.
The kicker is the fact that, when boiled down, the Helium is an overbuilt Excalibur and it rides that way.
If the bikes aren't outfitted with the same kit, you can't make an objective judgment, period.

All three bikes were/are D/A 10v with Deda Newton deep bars, Thomson X4 stem and Thomson posts (except the Helium, obvi...). I only ride Flite Ti gel saddles.

If you want a bike that's smooth and does everything well, get a Helium. If you can swing that chunk of change, get the Excalibur. Regardless of what Competitive Cyclist says, the Damocles just isn't the better ride.


----------



## rellimreeb

backinthesaddle said:


> Okay, I've read this post about 15 times and have to wonder a few things...
> 
> Did both bikes have the same cockpit? Bars, stem, seat and post?
> Did you ride the bikes with the same wheels on both?
> Did you put each bike through it's paces or did you just ride your normal loop?
> 
> I had an Excalibur that rode very well, the bike felt stiffer than the Damocles, but it was a much smoother/muted ride feeling.
> As a caveat, I only had the Excalibur for about 12 weeks before it broke. In that time though, it was ridden 2500+ miles.
> When I got the Damocles, the ride difference was immediately noticeable. It just wasn't as smooth. The front end wasn't as stiff and the bike felt buzzier than the Excalibur. I think part of it was the straight fork. I rode this bike for 2 years and well over 12,000 miles before it broke.
> Now, I'm on an '07 Helium and after @ 500 miles on it, I can say, it's easily the best riding bike I've ever had. It's stiffer AND smoother than the Damocles. It responds better to inputs and is WAAAY lighter.
> The kicker is the fact that, when boiled down, the Helium is an overbuilt Excalibur and it rides that way.
> If the bikes aren't outfitted with the same kit, you can't make an objective judgment, period.
> 
> All three bikes were/are D/A 10v with Deda Newton deep bars, Thomson X4 stem and Thomson posts (except the Helium, obvi...). I only ride Flite Ti gel saddles.
> 
> If you want a bike that's smooth and does everything well, get a Helium. If you can swing that chunk of change, get the Excalibur. Regardless of what Competitive Cyclist says, the Damocles just isn't the better ride.


 that helium is a sweet looking ride. I love my excalibur, but I could see a Helium in my future. is that an 07, or an 08 frame?


----------



## backinthesaddle

millerinva said:


> that helium is a sweet looking ride. I love my excalibur, but I could see a Helium in my future. is that an 07, or an 08 frame?


It's an 07. They don't even have the 08 frames yet...
The 08s changed a bit too. I like the 07 better.


----------



## rellimreeb

metricEee said:


> I'm looking to replace my Kuota kredo which cracked after a few months and Kuota is not replacing (long story, but I'm not impressed with the company at all- or their bike for that matter). Our team is looking into getting a Ridley team purchase together, so I am looking at the damocles (I'm not ready for an integrated seatpost yet). But I seem to be getting all sorts of mixed messages on the ride quality of the damocles. Some people are saying it is too harsh, and others are saying it is super smooth. Can anyone comment on it in terms of comfort, and if you have comparisons to other frames that would help. If I get the Ridley, I am probably going to have to get it without riding it, which makes me nervous.
> 
> Also, does anyone know the seatpost diameter?


31.6

I have an excalibur, but you won't be disappointed no matter what you pick. Be very careful on sizing - Ridley's run rather large.


----------



## pina-gal

backinthesaddle said:


> It's an 07. They don't even have the 08 frames yet...
> The 08s changed a bit too. I like the 07 better.


Hi , what are the changes made and why do you not like them? 1 more thing, its the Noah or the Helium lighter?


----------



## backinthesaddle

pina-gal said:


> Hi , what are the changes made and why do you not like them? 1 more thing, its the Noah or the Helium lighter?


They changed the rear triangle. It looks like an R3 now. I always liked the look of the "Archer's Bow" rear end of the Ex and the Helium. The 08 bike is supposedly stiffer as well. The 08 weighs less (900g for a small).

The Helium will be lighter than the Noah. If you look at pics from last year's Tour, Cadel and Robbie were both on Helium framesets.


----------



## pina-gal

backinthesaddle said:


> They changed the rear triangle. It looks like an R3 now. I always liked the look of the "Archer's Bow" rear end of the Ex and the Helium. The 08 bike is supposedly stiffer as well. The 08 weighs less (900g for a small).
> 
> The Helium will be lighter than the Noah. If you look at pics from last year's Tour, Cadel and Robbie were both on Helium framesets.


hmm, i always thought they were racing on Noahs...i will have to try out the 07 Helium then...:thumbsup:


----------



## Schneiderguy

Has anyone except backinthesaddle experienced problems with the frames?


----------



## backinthesaddle

Schneiderguy said:


> Has anyone except backinthesaddle experienced problems with the frames?


Call Monty @ Sinclair...
According to him, they are getting at least one Excalibur or Damocles back per week for the exact problem I had...
Only the early (late 04 into mid 05) production frames seem to be affected.

I'm pretty hard on equipment too...:thumbsup: 

In Ridley's defense, they warranty with no hassles or arguments...


----------



## rrchea

backinthesaddle said:


> Okay, I've read this post about 15 times and have to wonder a few things...
> 
> Did both bikes have the same cockpit? Bars, stem, seat and post?
> Did you ride the bikes with the same wheels on both?
> Did you put each bike through it's paces or did you just ride your normal loop?
> 
> I had an Excalibur that rode very well, the bike felt stiffer than the Damocles, but it was a much smoother/muted ride feeling.
> As a caveat, I only had the Excalibur for about 12 weeks before it broke. In that time though, it was ridden 2500+ miles.
> When I got the Damocles, the ride difference was immediately noticeable. It just wasn't as smooth. The front end wasn't as stiff and the bike felt buzzier than the Excalibur. I think part of it was the straight fork. I rode this bike for 2 years and well over 12,000 miles before it broke.
> Now, I'm on an '07 Helium and after @ 500 miles on it, I can say, it's easily the best riding bike I've ever had. It's stiffer AND smoother than the Damocles. It responds better to inputs and is WAAAY lighter.
> The kicker is the fact that, when boiled down, the Helium is an overbuilt Excalibur and it rides that way.
> If the bikes aren't outfitted with the same kit, you can't make an objective judgment, period.
> 
> All three bikes were/are D/A 10v with Deda Newton deep bars, Thomson X4 stem and Thomson posts (except the Helium, obvi...). I only ride Flite Ti gel saddles.
> 
> If you want a bike that's smooth and does everything well, get a Helium. If you can swing that chunk of change, get the Excalibur. Regardless of what Competitive Cyclist says, the Damocles just isn't the better ride.




Yes to all of your questions. When i compare the two bikes i always use the same WHEELSET and handlebar and SEAT(very important) and yes, rode the same loop or route (44 miles) a couple of times each. And i set the cockpit to be the same, even as to how far back seat is back relative to the BB on both bikes. Even rode with the same tire pressure on both bike. Did you?

the question i have for you it that you had your excalibur for a time 500 miles then send back under warranty, then you got the damocles. So- you NEVER had BOTH at the SAME time as i DID when you made the comparison. How can you make an objective comparison when you have only one bike at a time, is your "objective judgement" base on only soley on memory?

How long of a time frame between the 2 bikes, think maybe the memory might have faded a little?


----------



## backinthesaddle

rrchea said:


> Yes to all of your questions. When i compare the two bikes i always use the same WHEELSET and handlebar and SEAT(very important) and yes, rode the same loop or route (44 miles) a couple of times each. And i set the cockpit to be the same, even as to how far back seat is back relative to the BB on both bikes. Even rode with the same tire pressure on both bike. Did you?
> 
> the question i have for you it that you had your excalibur for a time 500 miles then send back under warranty, then you got the damocles. So- you NEVER had BOTH at the SAME time as i DID when you made the comparison. How can you make an objective comparison when you have only one bike at a time, is your "objective judgement" base on only soley on memory?
> 
> How long of a time frame between the 2 bikes, think maybe the memory might have faded a little?


No, I had the Excalibur for 2500 miles...I've had the Helium for 500 thus far...

Tire pressures are always set at 120f/125r...tires are always Vitt OC CX...

Time frame between the two was 9 days...it was a warranty, remember...! The difference was apparent 10 minutes into my first ride on the Damocles.

You cannot tell me that 80-100 miles on each bike is comparable to my thousands of miles on each bike. When you ride big miles, you can readily discern one bike from the other. 

Regardless, my experience is that the Damocles doesn't ride as well as the Excalibur and definitely doesn't ride as well as the Helium...YMMV


----------



## rrchea

backinthesaddle said:


> No, I had the Excalibur for 2500 miles...I've had the Helium for 500 thus far...
> 
> Tire pressures are always set at 120f/125r...tires are always Vitt OC CX...
> 
> Time frame between the two was 9 days...it was a warranty, remember...! The difference was apparent 10 minutes into my first ride on the Damocles.
> 
> You cannot tell me that 80-100 miles on each bike is comparable to my thousands of miles on each bike. When you ride big miles, you can readily discern one bike from the other.
> 
> Regardless, my experience is that the Damocles doesn't ride as well as the Excalibur and definitely doesn't ride as well as the Helium...YMMV


 So what you are saying that i cannot tell how a bike feel only riding them 80- 100 miles, but you can assess how the Damolces feels in 10 minutes. Sounds like a contradition here. I think i'll take my 80-100 miles on the bike to give me a better assestment than your 10 minutes. And Competitive Cyclist is wrong about what they wrote about the Damocles!!! i think they i am going to take their word since they have been on more bikes than you on me put together.


----------



## backinthesaddle

rrchea said:


> So what you are saying that i cannot tell how a bike feel only riding them 80- 100 miles, but you can assess how the Damolces feels in 10 minutes. Sounds like a contradition here. I think i'll take my 80-100 miles on the bike to give me a better assestment than your 10 minutes. And Competitive Cyclist is wrong about what they wrote about the Damocles!!! i think they i am going to take their word since they have been on more bikes than you on me put together.



You < reading comprehension

If you READ the post, you will see that I said I could tell the difference in the first ten minutes BECAUSE I'd ridden a few thousand miles on the Excalibur. At that point, I was training heavily and building to a peak (riding @ 18-20 hours per week), so when I got on the Damocles for the first time, it did, in fact, feel like a very different ride. 

Again, after in excess of 12k miles on the Damocles, I could tell a huge difference as soon as I got on the Helium. 

Riding bikes back to back is fine, but doing the same loop, in the same fashion and switching bikes immediately, sometimes muddies the water.


----------



## Schneiderguy

*Do Ridleys have*

replaceable derailleur hanger?


----------



## backinthesaddle

Schneiderguy said:


> replaceable derailleur hanger?


Yes...


----------



## Schneiderguy

Argentius, I don't know anything re: Ridleys except as discribed at Competitive Cyclist. That may be helpful as they explain the "conceptual" differences.


----------



## Guest

my ridley came with the spare hanger and the replacement bolts to put it on.


----------



## rrchea

backinthesaddle said:


> You < reading comprehension
> 
> If you READ the post, you will see that I said I could tell the difference in the first ten minutes BECAUSE I'd ridden a few thousand miles on the Excalibur. At that point, I was training heavily and building to a peak (riding @ 18-20 hours per week), so when I got on the Damocles for the first time, it did, in fact, feel like a very different ride.
> 
> Again, after in excess of 12k miles on the Damocles, I could tell a huge difference as soon as I got on the Helium.
> 
> Riding bikes back to back is fine, but doing the same loop, in the same fashion and switching bikes immediately, sometimes muddies the water.


 
its your knowledge< on these bikes thats in questions !!!! 

iam THINIKING the "few thousand miles on the Excalibur" was maybe on a already cracked chainstay. that's why it feels so comfortable. but hey that cant be possible, right?

your Knowledge on these bikes > Competetive Cyclist. its is very CLEAR to me now that you know more than they.


----------



## cbuchanan

*My First Ridley...*

...arrived today. It is a X-Fire CX bike and I have to admit that I am just a bit excited about getting the build started. Of course there really isn't HUGE hurry since cross season is almost 9 months away. Getting an early start on next season I guess. :lol:


----------



## Lord Taipan

My 48cm Supercross


----------



## cbuchanan

Nice looking Supercross Lord Taipan. :thumbsup: That was the Ridley CX frame that actually caught my eye originally and started looking at them.


----------



## libertycycles

*2008 Damocles*

Here is my damo, team paint.

Freakish how well my Gerolsteiner helmet matches. 

View attachment 120072


I will post complete pick when I return from out of town.


----------



## rellimreeb

libertycycles said:


> Here is my damo, team paint.
> 
> Freakish how well my Gerolsteiner helmet matches.
> 
> View attachment 120072
> 
> 
> I will post complete pick when I return from out of town.



sweet, going to be a sweet ride.


----------



## Gnarly 928

Hey..."Tom-ahhh-toe" / "Tom-aaa-toe"...

I have a Noah and a Damocles. Built alike. Use em both at various times with the wheels being interchanged..The Noah is an '08, the Damo an '07. My gal has an Excaliber in my size. My take?

The Excaliber is nice, a great value and feels like most other oversize-tubed bikes seem to. I also have a Scott CR-1 with the huge tubes and the Excaliber is more fun to ride, more comfortable and more stable than the Scott. Don't have many hours on the Excaliber.

The Damocles is 'racier' feeling than the Ex. but not all that much. It feels heavier to lift, but not to ride and it is my ride of choice for training because it is a bit more forgiving with it's Ritchey carbon set-back seat post and less 'buzzy" shaped frame..

The Noah is lighter than the Damo. It's certainly stiff enough to sprint effectivly and it climbs marvelously...The 'O8 saddle mounting on the Noah has no real provision for fore and aft variation other than the rails of the seat (and I think you can reverse the "head" for a time trial position) so I find myself with my saddle all the way aft to get the position I need. I have no qualms about standing and sprinting in the drops at 40+mph (on downhills)..not something I've been comfortable doing on another frame...Stiff! Yet I feel better after a day on the Noah than I did coming off that Scott CR-1..

So that's my take on the three, with the caveat that I have to borrow my gal's Excaliber and therefore have not much saddle time on that one..
Don Hanson


----------



## backinthesaddle

libertycycles said:


> Here is my damo, team paint.
> 
> Freakish how well my Gerolsteiner helmet matches.
> 
> View attachment 120072
> 
> 
> I will post complete pick when I return from out of town.


HOTNESS! I need 5 minutes alone...


----------



## Ttown

GNARLY 928 - Which do you think is more comfortable on longer rides? Noah or Damocles? Geometries are the same so does the ISP make things "less" comfortable on 4+ hour rides? Thanks.


----------



## gmschmidt

Does anyone have pics of an '08 Damocles with the blue/black/white paint scheme? The only pics of newer Damocles are all red. I'm trying to decide between a 585 and the Ridley. They seem to get similar feedback on ride characteristics, so I'm trying to decide which one I think is sexier..... thanks in advance for the help
Greg


----------



## HBPUNK

I own a 585 and Excalibur, have spent many miles on the Damo but dont own one.

The Damo is every bit as good as the 585 and you'll see less of them on the road and also has a more relaxed geometry which I prefer, monster head tubes on Ridley

Ridley is difficult to beat, bang for buck.


----------



## libertycycles

*2008 Damocles*

*2008 Ridley Damocles *“Large”
LiquidCycling.com paintjob
15.87 lbs. 
SRAM Red group (compact, 11-23)
Selle Italia Thoork Team Edition
FSA SL-K post 
FSA Energy Alu bars 44cm
FSA OS115 White 120mm stem 
American Classic 420 silver w/ceramic bearings (non-bladed spokes)
Schwable Stelvio EVO (front/rear specific)
Speedplay Zero Stainless White
SRAM Super Cork tape
View attachment 120395


----------



## rellimreeb

libertycycles said:


> *2008 Ridley Damocles *“Large”
> LiquidCycling.com paintjob
> 15.87 lbs.
> SRAM Red group (compact, 11-23)
> Selle Italia Thoork Team Edition
> FSA SL-K post
> FSA Energy Alu bars 44cm
> FSA OS115 White 120mm stem
> American Classic 420 silver w/ceramic bearings (non-bladed spokes)
> Schwable Stelvio EVO (front/rear specific)
> Speedplay Zero Stainless White
> SRAM Super Cork tape
> View attachment 120395


very, very nice - well done. I want a new bike


----------



## libertycycles

Thanks Millerinva. I could care less about the weight since I'm 6'2 and ~180lbs but I was pleased to see that even though the bike looks big it's still under 16lbs.  Certianly the lightest bike I've owned.


----------



## are

How does the Excalibur compare to the 585? Pretty different price levels, but curious.


----------



## toonraid

*Blue Damocles*

Here is the 701B color from Ridley site.

View attachment 121010


----------



## gmschmidt

Thanks - I actually just ordered one (in blue/white) from Competitive Cyclist (cool guys btw). I'm looking forward to testing it on some country roads to see if it rides as nice as their write up says.
Greg


----------



## toonraid

I am waiting for my red one which should be with me in a couple of weeks - what r u going to kit out with?


----------



## gmschmidt

I am going to be transferring my full Campy Record groupset over from my Scott CR1. The wheels are Fulcrum Racing 1. Very interested to see if the ride is better than my CR1 and if I gain much weight. The CR1 is rated at 990 grams, but I think that's for their 56cm bike and mine is a 58cm. I'm going to a "Med" Damocles which is somewhere around 1200 grams. I think it will mostly be a wash when it's done. Honestly though I care much less about the weight than I do about the ride quality.


----------



## toonraid

I think you will see a huge gain in ride quality as scotts seem to compromise the ride quality for weight. Like you I will be tranferring my Record gruppo & fulcrum 3's from my Look to the new DAM.


----------



## velodog

libertycycles, your bike is Beautiful!
I"ve come back to this post a number of times just to look at it. It's probably the nicest looking bike I've seen posted.
Enjoy it


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

Sizing clarifications, anyone? I have read elsewhere (as well as within this thread) that the sizing on the Ridleys run larger than other bikes. The bike I ride currently (2005 Scattante CFR Carbon, in dire need of replacement) is a 58cm. The roadbike I had before (a 1993 Trek 2100 carbon w/aluminum lugs) was a 57cm and seemed to fit just fine as well… if anything, it seemed a bit more maneuverable through tight corners. I am 6'0" (technically 6' and a few butthairs) and have a 33 1/2 " inseam. Now, would I really want a Ridley large, or a Ridley medium? I am looking at getting the CompetitiveCyclist.com Excalibur SRAM build deal of deals, but I’ve noticed they only seem to have the small and medium sizes—I could have sworn they had them in large a week ago.

Thanks!


----------



## toonraid

Its best to go with TT virtual length - M is 56.5 and L is 58.5 so measure up your current ride's TT length (horizontal) and see which one is closer - perhaps a good idea to keep an eye on HT length and stem length too..


----------



## Gnarly 928

Yo! Pork stacker...

I have an 'O8 Noah and an '07 Damocles, my gal has an Excaliber. You will likely want the Med. frame size. I am about 6'1" and in the Ridleys, I use a med. I put the tape on my Damo, which shows about 20cm of seat post (top of the clamp to the bottom of the saddle rails) and I have 2.5cm of spacers under the Ritchey stem. I rode an XL Look 585 and I came off a 58 cm Scott CR-1. So yeah, the Ridleys are sized oddly.

I have a long torso, so on both my frames I run the saddle pretty far back and I'm riding 110mm stems. I, too was torn as to which size Ridley would work best for me, but after some time on my Gal's Med. Excaliber, I went with the medium and I am glad of it.

Now, comparing Ridleys to the Scotts and to the Look 585? The Damocles weighs a little more than either of those. I found the CR-1 and 585 to be similar weights. I've used my same components, mostly Dura Ace, for all four builds..

The Damo handles a lot like the Look..very predictable and quite pleasant to be on. The Excaliber is similar feeling to the Scott...but somewhat more 'settled'..That Scott, while a good Crit bike, felt 'cheap' and 'buzzy'. Not 'trustworthy' or 'attached to the pavement' like either the Ridleys or the Look. 

The Noah is a full-out no compromise race ride. It is stiff. It is quicker handling than the Damo or the Look. It's also more "connected" than the Scott, which always felt sort of like it was skipping along rather noisily. The Noah is a super sprinter and it is really fun to hammer all out downhill in an 11-53.on that frame.. After an all day ride, you "noah" you been on da bike..(sorry for that pun). Still, I prefer the Noah's ride to the Scott. 

The Damocles is an excellent all around ride. I use that one in Crits and also for longer more mellow training ride days. Damo does everything well and outclimbs both the Look 585 and (probably) the CR-1. I think the Noah climbs same-o as the Damo. The Ridleys feel excellent out of the saddle climbing..more solid at the front than any bike I've ridden.
. 
If I recall correctly, my Noah weighs slightly more than the CR-1. The Damocles feels a bit heavier to lift, but not to ride. The finish on the Damo and the Noah are outstanding, the Excaliber..nothing super, but still very nice. My only 'nit-pick' is the rather inane marketing slogans on the Noah and the Damo..Noah says "Integral Regeneration" twice, right on top of the flattish top tube just behind the stem...I find myself ruminating often as I ride and lookright down at that in front of my nose. "what the f--- is "Integral Regeneration""? (and why should I care-?) The Damo has "Sharp Edge Design" written rather large down the seat stays, which are triangular shaped in section...but anyone can see that..they didn't have to write it out on there..

I think the Ridleys are great. 

Don Hanson


----------



## Chay N. Whip

Well..... I may not currently be on the roll call, but give me a month, just ordered a new Ridley Excalibur from CC yesterday. Black and Silver. I was planning on waiting until later in the Spring but, I just could not pass up the price on the 07 closeouts. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

Thanks for the further clarification on the frame sizing. Belgians must be giants. Going to order the medium Excalibur in that case.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

Alright! I placed my order this morning for the SRAM build CompetitiveCycles on the Ridley Excalibur. Of course I won’t have as nice a paint job as libertycycles’ Ridley, but I am really looking forward to receipt of the bike. The estimated date of shipment is at the end of this month (April).


----------



## Snopro440

*Here's my Excalibur*

I thought I would post a couple pictures of my Excalibur. It is a medium, 2007 model. I just got it built up about a month ago. 

2007 Excalibur frameset (medium)
Chorus Shifters/ read derailleur and chain
Centuar front derailleur, carbon ct cranks and brakes and 11-25 cassette
Campy Zonda wheels, Conti tubes and Vittoria Open Corsa CX tires
FSA Carbon wing bars (44)
FSA K Force light seat post
Oval Concepts R900 stem w/carbon faceplate/ti bolt upgrade
Prologo Choice saddle, currently with the slightly thicker cover
Look Keo Carbon pedals
Elite carbon cages

17 pounds, 1 ounce with cages, pedals, computer, seat bag.
I only have about 200 miles or so on it, but I am totally satisfied so far.
I had 2008 Centaur shifters on it when I originally built it. I didn't mind the escape shifting that a lot of people say, but I really didn't like the QS, so I bought a new set of 2006 (pre QS) Chorus shifters and I am glad I did!!!!!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

libertycycles said:


> *2008 Ridley Damocles *“Large”
> LiquidCycling.com paintjob
> 15.87 lbs.
> SRAM Red group (compact, 11-23)
> Selle Italia Thoork Team Edition
> FSA SL-K post
> FSA Energy Alu bars 44cm
> FSA OS115 White 120mm stem
> American Classic 420 silver w/ceramic bearings (non-bladed spokes)
> Schwable Stelvio EVO (front/rear specific)
> Speedplay Zero Stainless White
> SRAM Super Cork tape
> View attachment 120395


Even though the midwest-looking neighbourhood backdrop sets the mood of the photograph in a dreary, cold, and otherwise unneighbourly tone, the multicolour blue paint scheme is very tastefully done!!! Very beautiful!


----------



## toonraid

Snopro - 

Out of interest why did you use FSA seatpost as opposed to Oval? I noticed that some riders on the lotto team had also put FSA on their X-fire roubaix while using Oval for rest of kit (their sponsors)! I have put Oval 900s finishing kit on my Excalibur (SP, Stem & Bar) and no problems yet given I am 200 + but still early miles to pass judgement.


----------



## Snopro440

To be honest, it's what my wife bought for me for a present, so I am using it!!! It's a nice seat post, and it makes me really happy she ventured to a bike shop to order it for me.. She didn't know they come in different sizes, so when he asked what size, she was puzzled.. He knew what I had ordered, so they got it right. I chose the rest of the parts, and I would do it all over the same way again!! I am REALLLLLLY happy!


----------



## backinthesaddle

Snopro440 said:


> To be honest, it's what my wife bought for me for a present, so I am using it!!! It's a nice seat post, and it makes me really happy she ventured to a bike shop to order it for me.. She didn't know they come in different sizes, so when he asked what size, she was puzzled.. He knew what I had ordered, so they got it right. I chose the rest of the parts, and I would do it all over the same way again!! I am REALLLLLLY happy!


Plus, the FSA carbon matches the weave on the Excalibur frame...:thumbsup:


----------



## toonraid

I think the reason lotto team were using it might have been due to heigh as Oval is only 280 mm - on mine I am pretty much on minimum insert point and its only a large and 13 cm drop to handlebars - FSA's go up to 400mm.


----------



## Gnarly 928

*My Damocles and the Noah in TT costume*

Let's see if I can get the photos up. Looks like they'll go so here is some text:

The Damo is an '07 with mostly Dura Ace, FSA cranks and Zipp bars. I run this as my crit bike or if a stage race has a TT, I use it on the RR also. That let's me bring the Noah all set up for TTs and not have to mess with changing it back and forth, which is not TOO much work. I'd rather do all the messing around before I am at the race, though, so I know everything is working properly.

Changing the Noah from RR to TT and back , I use a second set of bars levers cables and stem so I can remove the TT front end as a unit and put it aside, complete and ready to use next time. Then the other stem/bar/cable set-up slips on and you turn the saddle mount..the seat mast head, around and it's the "other bike" See the pic of the seat mounted in TT position.

The Noah makes a fine TT bike. Very stiff and able when going uphill and quite stable at speed. This past weekend I hit 50mph in my 53/11 gear while descending a steep TT course through some downhill switchbacks..Not 50 round the corners, but between them. I prefer the Noah for out of the saddle finishes also..it may have a slight edge on the Damo in the sprints..but the Damo is a little more comfortable, perhaps.
Don Hanson


----------



## Gnarly 928

Maybe I boasted
( 50mph) since I have yet to download my Garmin computer from the TT, but very close to that. I'll see what my Max speed actually was on that sustained windless about 8% downgrade. 
Don Hanson


----------



## Gnarly 928

*Sorry, I hit the 'send' before I looked at the data.*



Gnarly 928 said:


> Maybe I boasted
> ( 50mph) since I have yet to download my Garmin computer from the TT, but very close to that. I'll see what my Max speed actually was on that sustained windless about 8% downgrade.
> Don Hanson


 I humbly retract the 50mph claim. After downloading my Garmin I see my max speed on the Noah in TT mode was only 43.8mph, a far cry from 50mph. It did feel pretty fast but 50mph is over the top. I stand by the observation that the bike feels very stable at speed, even when down on aero bars negotiating a twisty road and braking for hairpin turns.

Don Hanson

Don Hanson


----------



## Himmelberger

*New Excalibur*

Here is my new Ridley Excalibur from Competitive Cyclist. My bike was stolen about a month and a half ago and then this deal popped up about a week later. Fate. They "upgraded" me from the 07 to the 08 frame (same frame different colors) and I couldn't be happier.<br />
Stats:<br />
Full Rival Group<br />
Fulcrum 7 Wheels<br />
Ritchey Comp Bars/Stem/Seatpost<br />
Specialized Toupe Gel Saddle<br />
<img src="https://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6631/ridley1sf1.jpg" border="0" alt="" />


----------



## Chay N. Whip

Excellent. Nice looking Ride. I called about mine, ordered about three weeks ago, and they said its scheduled to ship next week. Any idea why they had to swap for the 08 frame?


----------



## are

Great looking bike! I had a very similar situation - my bike got stolen about 1.5 months ago, I started looking for bikes, and this deal popped up. Funny thing is, one of the bikes I was looking at was a Ridley Excalibur. Comp Cyclist said they were shipping some bikes later than others and I think mine is in the 2nd batch, so I'm still waiting anxiously ...


----------



## Himmelberger

Chay N. Whip said:


> Excellent. Nice looking Ride. I called about mine, ordered about three weeks ago, and they said its scheduled to ship next week. Any idea why they had to swap for the 08 frame?


Thanks Chay N. Whip and are. It seemed to me to be an oversell situation of certain sizes. They said they were offering the swap to early orderers first (mine was placed 3/30). My heart wasn't set on the black frame and with the swap my bike could ship early so I figured why not? I was pleasantly surprised because the color scheme looks much better than in any picture I had seen and it matches the wheels perfectly! You guys will love yours.


----------



## Pshrynk

Just picked up last years Damocles in blue for a smokin price at my favorite LBS. 

All Dura Ace 

Giddy up


----------



## libertycycles

Nice Himmelberger. Really like the color. Is this your first with SRAM? If so, how do you like it? I think its its the best thing out. I went from Rival last year to RED this year. To me Rival is rock solid, I have it on a spare bike. The carbon Rival lever for 2009 looks sweet too.
View attachment 124726


----------



## Himmelberger

libertycycles said:


> Nice Himmelberger. Really like the color. Is this your first with SRAM? If so, how do you like it? I think its its the best thing out. I went from Rival last year to RED this year. To me Rival is rock solid, I have it on a spare bike. The carbon Rival lever for 2009 looks sweet too.
> View attachment 124726


Thanks libertycycles. I had Rival on the bike that was stolen so this is not my first experience. I built that bike from the frame up so it was a purposeful choice to go with SRAM and I couldn't be happier with it (well, maybe if I had Red). IMO SRAM is the best of both Shimano and Campy combined. I just did my first century last weekend on the Excalibur and it was flawless in all aspects. Sometimes I felt like it was pulling me up the hills. I agree that the 2009 Rival does look good and with the trickle down technology from Red, that group could take over the market.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

Slight change of plans. I decided to do some wheeling and dealing with the helpful and friendly Competitive Cyclist people since they don’t have the Excalibur frames in size large. So, much more dollars later, I am now awaiting shipment of my… (drum roll) Ridley Damocles in size large! I am sooo excited. I cannot wait.


----------



## toonraid

Don have you ridden the excalibur as well - wondering what your take is on its str8 line speed and sprinting!


----------



## Chay N. Whip

Yipee.......my CC Excalibur showed up yesterday...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

Good thing I am still sick at home, as Brown Santa kicked down with the goods this morning:


























Just gotta have it dialed in and fit for me, and I need to get well soon also.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

More beautiful, sweet bike porn:


























































Cannot wait to ride it!!!!!


----------



## Pshrynk

^^^

Giddy up!!!

Nice colors.... almost as nice as my blue Damocles...almost.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

Pshrynk said:


> ^^^
> 
> Giddy up!!!
> 
> Nice colors.... almost as nice as my blue Damocles...almost.


But everyone can agree that libertycycles’ custom three-tone blue Damocles is the hottest:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1476546&postcount=53


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

Sold my Scattante for $800 on Sunday, and yesterday (Monday) I finally took the Ridley Damocles on the maiden voyage—the REAL test of mettle—commuting to/from work. Great bike, the drivetrain feels glued to the rear wheel, really solid. The SRAM gearing is slightly different on the cassette than the Ultegra 12-25 I had on the other bike, I keep needing 1 tooth less (or more, if you’re a “the glass is too damn big” type of person) for optimal cruising speed. The stock wheels really absorb bumps from uneven surfaces, but they take a bit more effort to spin up, and they are considerably heavier than my Kysrium SLs. I of course did today’s commute with the Kysriums to compare/contrast the ride quality, and I really noticed the bumps (was rather uncomfortable at times), they spun up quicker, but I was more aware of crosswinds.

All in all, I am happy with the bike. My only complaint is the gearing issue, and it’s just something I’ll need to get used to (the bike is about 1/2 pound or so lighter than the Scattante, so I ought to be able to make up for the discrepancy). I received compliments from other riders this morning, and of course plenty from my non-cyclist coworkers.


----------



## unclemimo

*Ridleys*

Here are the steeds in my stable: Compact (rain bike) Damocles and X-fire.


----------



## zoikz

*My version*

First bike was the excaliber. Then got the compact for a rain bike. This year sold the excaliber and got a 07 Helium. All great bikes, Helium is certainly the best ride of the lot, but the compact is a really, really great ride.


----------



## rellimreeb

zoikz said:


> First bike was the excaliber. Then got the compact for a rain bike. This year sold the excaliber and got a 07 Helium. All great bikes, Helium is certainly the best ride of the lot, but the compact is a really, really great ride.


sweet helium - how do you like the reynolds wheelset?


----------



## zoikz

*Wheels*

The Excaliber was on Mavic Ksyrium ES hoops. The Reynolds really made the bike a lot more ridable particularly for longer distances. Noticably lower drag especially on descents. I don't have a good reason to say this, because the lay-up for both the excal and the helium are the same....but the Helium really seems a lot more snappy especially climbing. Certainly a lot lighter. Worth all the extra $? Prob not, same with the Force versus the Rival. The bike most guys seem to be on (Excaliber with Rival) to me is the really smart bike. But the Reynolds wheel really helped the bike ride better.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

unclemimo said:


> Here are the steeds in my stable: Compact (rain bike) Damocles and X-fire.


That colour scheme paintjob is tits! Very nice! So refreshing to see something not red/black/white.


----------



## unclemimo

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> That colour scheme paintjob is tits! Very nice! So refreshing to see something not red/black/white.


Team colors, here is our site: http://www.hagensbermancycling.com/


----------



## zoikz

*Jonathan Adler Racing*

These cats have the coolest looking Ridleys you'll ever see in your life. They're out of NYC and the bikes are this awesome baby blue/ orange that was essentially copied off the old Lemans Ford GT's from the 70's. I looked all over for a shot of their bikes but this was the best I could find. If you race around NYC you'll see them around and they are soooo hot lookin.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

unclemimo said:


> Team colors, here is our site: http://www.hagensbermancycling.com/


I remember someone was selling one of those frames on eBay a couple of months ago, and I did bid on it, but I had to stay late at work or some lame crap and totally missed out on winning it. I think it went for something completely reasonable like $417. I was pissed about that.


----------



## Gnarly 928

*Didn't see this post till now, sorry*



toonraid said:


> Don have you ridden the excalibur as well - wondering what your take is on its str8 line speed and sprinting!


 I have ridden the Excaliber. Swapped bikes with my wife last summer, which is what 'sold' me on getting a (few) Ridley's. I have not raced the Excaliber so I can't really say how it stacks up. Between my Damo and my Noah...The Noah has an edge in all out sprints and it may be very slightly faster at top end...Impossible to tell about that, really. The Damocles is slightly better on flat-out downhills...I ride the two on the same roads and using the same wheelsets. The Damo is also a bit plusher feeling on chip-n-seal rough surface roads than either the Noah or the Excaliber..You can't beat the Excaliber for value, in my opinion...

I like the seat mast set up on the Noah ('08 ) I thought I would not, but it's really quite handy for saddle angle and height adjustments, and I now have a second "head" which I plan to use for travels where hauling a dedicated TT bike would be a pain. With the second saddle, all mounted, I just bring along my TT bars, with cables attached and swap on the saddle and bars..no adjustment or tuning needed...takes about 1/2 hour to go from Road to TT...Probably not the best TT frame going with it's tall and large diameter headtube, but better than a regular road bike with just some clipons and the saddle slammed forward..
Don Hanson


----------



## libertycycles

*upgraded wheels*



libertycycles said:


> *2008 Ridley Damocles *“Large”
> LiquidCycling.com paintjob
> 15.87 lbs.
> SRAM Red group (compact, 11-23)
> Selle Italia Thoork Team Edition
> FSA SL-K post
> FSA Energy Alu bars 44cm
> FSA OS115 White 120mm stem
> American Classic 420 silver w/ceramic bearings (non-bladed spokes)
> Schwable Stelvio EVO (front/rear specific)
> Speedplay Zero Stainless White
> SRAM Super Cork tape
> View attachment 120395


Dropped the 420s for some real wheels! DT Swiss 1850s, heavier but way stronger and better hubs, can you say "*bombproof*".
View attachment 128700


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

libertycycles said:


> Dropped the 420s for some real wheels! DT Swiss 1850s, heavier but way stronger and better hubs, can you say "*bombproof*".
> View attachment 128700


Got a wet spot in my trousers now. That is a sweet bike! I did like how the 420s looked on it better though, the new ones are a bit busy.


----------



## toonraid

Thanks for the review DON

Still trying to feel my way around with the Excalibur but inital impression is its great climbing ability but still trying to decide on its straight line speed but I will reserve my opinion till I change to a med profile wheelset for true comparitive value.


----------



## libertycycles

Thanks, I agree, I liked the look of the 420's but they flex too much.


----------



## toonraid

There is a good video review of Helium by Frankie Andreu on here http://www.thebroadbandracer.com


----------



## Bankerkys

I just ordered a Ridley Excalibur from Competitive Cyclist. I am stoked!


----------



## cjn14

*Excalibur on Reynolds Solitude wheels*

Got the bike from CC with Rival, however, they must have run out of the the stock wheels because they sent it with Reynolds Solitudes. MAN... what a bike! SRAM works great and the wheels are just FAST! My 1st carbon frame (coming from Cannon"whale") and the ride was just as stiff but way, way more compliant.

Best Bang for the Buck!:thumbsup:


----------



## thefuzz

Nice, when did you order yours? I placed an order last saturday but its not supposed to ship until July 1..... The Reynolds wheels would be sweet...


----------



## cjn14

thefuzz, I ordered it on 5/29, shipped on 5/30 to California, arrived on June 9th (9-10 days). The guys at CC are the best! Bike was tuned perfectly by them and ready to ride in about 10-15 min. What a deal! You will really enjoy the ride, but the saddle sucked (fizik Pave HP), changed with a specialized toupe gel.


----------



## jhamlin38

Ahem... How bout some pics man!? I'm extremely close to pulling trigger on this. But I'm a campy guy, and don't know if I would like Rival. Especially since Rival will have cf levers soon.
Are yous guyz happy about the CC deal?


----------



## rsosborn

jhamlin38 said:


> Ahem... How bout some pics man!? I'm extremely close to pulling trigger on this. But I'm a campy guy, and don't know if I would like Rival. Especially since Rival will have cf levers soon.
> Are yous guyz happy about the CC deal?


just ordered mine myself. i'm 5'11" and was riding a 54 cm orbea orca.
i went for the medium, to see if it has a better reach. can't wait.


----------



## thefuzz

Happy with the deal.
Not happy with 9 business days to ship, or what looks like 8 days in transit based on other posts.


----------



## cjn14

*My Excalibur from CC with Solitude Wheels*

Ok here it is. Didn't change much, just the saddle. :thumbsup:


----------



## brentster

I like that Ritchey stem and seat post. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toowoombabikedude

My new ride
Coming off a Trek 1.7 it a big upgrade i just needed to show others how do really care about Ridley bikes

View attachment 131845


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

Welcome, Toowoomba Bike Dude! I actually have been to Toowoomba before--in 1990 I took a 30 day excursion to the East coast of Aussieland (from Sydney to Cairns), and took a hot air balloon ride in Toowoomba. Beautiful country, wished I could live there. Oh, and nice Ridley!!!


----------



## thefuzz

*And they start to roll-in...*

Brown santa delivered on behalf of competitivecyclist today....


----------



## Scott in MD

Nice review saddle-back .... don't let anyone else tell you how you feel abouT your ride. Sheesh. 

I am test riding Cdale Six13-1 ($2500), Giant OCR -2 ($2200) and Scott CR1 ($1900 Team .... $2700 Pro). I probably wont get to test a Ridley Excal but am leaning towards it because I like the Rival group more that Ultegra, and the longer top tube looks like a good fit for me compared to the OCR and the Aluminum Cad3 Tri Bike I am tri-ing to train with now.

If you had a couple of hundred bucks to upgrade wheels from CC, which would you get?

Happy trails -


----------



## cjn14

If you upgrade from CC, I really like my Reynolds Solitudes. 31mm height make it pretty aero and after 500 miles, so far very true and fast! Did I mention fast? Yes, fast!


----------



## thefuzz

This is the one lame part of the competitive cyclist deal, nothing in the package can be changed.
They buy all the parts on volume and thats why the price is low. When I added the Aliante saddle they would not let me pay the differen in prices, had to buy outright.
You do get 10% off any other purchases with the build so you could buy a better wheelset for 10% off, and ebay the ones that come with ...


----------



## toonraid

The reason the price is so low is because thy are selling end of range goods that are surplus to manufacturers requirements. Everytime I see big price drops I know there will be a new model of same item coming out.


----------



## mrossing

here's mine, excal with rival.


----------



## Bankerkys

looks great!


----------



## Lornibear

X POST: My first post on the road forum - A heavy rider (230lb), although very fit due to mountain biking, looking for a nice carbon road ride to do some club runs and the odd race.
I have been looking at the offerings from Ridley for some time. Now, do I opt for the excalibur or the orion? I am in the region of 6ft 4 tall with a 34inch inseem and regually put in about 100 miles on my 36lb Nicolai FR per week. Can anybody point me in the right direction with these two models, or perhaps another model which would be better suited perhaps. 
Also, can anybody help on the sizing on this frame. With my dimensions mentioned above, would it be a large or an extra large. I did ride a Specialized allez last year during the winter, but found it a little small. Any help anybody may be able to contribute, would be much appriciated


----------



## Scott in MD

Hi from Maryland. At Competitive Cyclist, an online retailer that you'll hear referred to as "CC" in RBR, has an online fit calculator and a guy in their Arkansas shop named Andy who is incredibly responsive to questions. You'll need someone to help you take accurate fit measurements, but you should be able to get a good result. I am not an expert (and did not stay in a Holiday Inn last night), but you are probably an XL.

My cycling experience is almost the same as yours. I am an old school trail basher and occaisional triathlete starting to get into road riding, and am still looking for the right bike. I am really enjoying scheduling the time to take a 30 minute or so test ride on a lot of different bikes. Ridley Excal is one of my finalists, but I am waiting for a biz trip through Little Rock so I can ride one. The $2K Excal-Rival deal on CC's website is a pretty darn good deal. I like the SRAM shifting functionality that comes with Rival group, but I heard there is new 2009 Rival coming out later this year.

Hey, one more thing - If you are 6-3, your blue jeans inseam is probably 34, but your cycling inseam is probably taller. (I am 6-2 and have a 35.75 cycling inseam). You can read about that online. You gotta jam the straightedge up there....


----------



## jhamlin38

i would take a close look at the toptube length before you decide on L and XL. Ridleys are the longest toptubed frames I've seen.


----------



## thefuzz

I just picked up the CC excal deal and love the bike, the down tube is huge!
I'm 6,1ish and weigh about 195 fully geared and the bike seems plenty stiff.
I ordered the large frame and am running a straight post and 110 stem. 
To be honest, if you ordered the large it just might fit great because stock the bike comes with a 25mm offset post and a 120 stem!


----------



## Lornibear

Hey, many thanks for the advice. You are correct about my 'blue jeans' inseam, I may be looking at more. I may have to track down a dealer in UK that provides a fitting service and get measured up. I have been looking closly at the CC website and was wondering if it woudl be cheaper to purchase my frame by mail order from the US to the UK. Does anybody have any experience of this, just have to be careful of Her Majesty's Customs and Excise smashing me with import taxes. Perhaps some US dealers know any tricks. 

I have been subjected to a specialized allez with 130mm stem and it was awfull, hence wanting to get the right setup before spending lots of cash. Any further advice would be most welcome.


----------



## swuzzlebubble

08 Helium (sorry no garage door)

View attachment 145611


----------



## zoikz

*Raceday for the Helium*

07 Helium. Waiting for my ride to the races...oooo the excitement. I keep it for racing and do the dirty work on a Ridley Compact. Some of it may be the fact the mechanicals are always spot on, but this bike is just so, so wonderful. It would really blow to get taken out in a race, but thats what it is for (going fast not crashing.) Kit is mostly SRAM Force but I fell for some Zero Gravity brakes. Not that they are so much better, they just look really cool. Sella SMP saddle which is the best friggin saddle I've ever had. I've gone through more than a dozen, and these are the best I've found. Worth the money. Reynolds Assault wheels are just plain awesome. I've found the Helium pretty unforgiving on really long rides when used with Ksyriums. The carbons roll much, much smoother. Not sure of the aerodynamics but it seems like I'm a lot faster on downhills. I used to be really gunshy on carbon wheels but my second set of reynolds power tap wheels have a couple thousand miles on them and have not had any issues with them, and in fact seem to stay in true longer as well.


----------



## jhamlin38

extremely nice helium, and i just got my assaults 45 minutes ago!!!


----------



## smbrum

*heres my 09 noah*

just got built up with Zipp 303's & campy record. havent had the chance to ride though due to bad weather. counting down the days !!!


----------



## bustedtaint

Here is my new 2008 Excalibur in blue & silver with SRAM Force. Before anyone says anything, yes, I realize that my valve stems are 2 different colors. I didnt like the green that came with the Michelin Latex tubes and switched one and forgot to do the other and didnt realize it until I saw the pics.


----------



## gibson00

Ridley Excalibur (2008 I think)


----------



## smbrum

super stealthy. how's the Helium ride?


----------



## bikerjones

Need some help from Ridley owners about sizing. I currently ride a 2001 Lemond Nevada City which is a steel frame and classic geometry. It is a 55 with the same seat tube and head tube angles as well as the same effective top tube length as the Medium Excalibur. I am looking to upgrade my ride and the Excalibur is calling my name. However, I'm not sure which frame size to get. My actual (not pants) inseam is 32.5 and I am 5'9" 155 lbs. On my Lemond I feel comfortable for the most part but maybe a little stretched out. I use a 90 mm stem bc the stock stem had me to far out. I think I would be ok on a Small Excalibur but it may be to small and sense the Medium Excalibur has such a large head tube that may bring the cockpit a little closer to me than what I have now? As for the riding I do, I am on a club team of Cat 4 and 5 riders and most of my riding is a 20-30 mile fast paced bi-weekly lbs ride. I plan on doing one or two races this season as well as a century charity ride or two.

I feel pretty confident that I ride a Medium or 55/56 sized bike in other manufactures, but the Excaliburs top tube and angles seem larger than other bikes. Based on the riding I do, is it better to be on a bike that is a tad smaller or taller than what I need?


----------



## toonraid

You will need to clarify several things;

1 - What is effective top tube length (horizontal) on your existing frame (sounds like 56.5?).
2 - What is the length of your Head tube & how much spacers do you have under your stem and also stack height of your headset.

My thought is that a 90mm stem is too short for a road bike and it will effect the handling so better to use a frame that will enable you to use a 110 or 120 stem but you will of course have to take into account your flexibility/comfort as far as the head tube is concerned.


----------



## gibson00

Based on the info you provided, I'm guessing you need a 'small' in Ridley.
Can you tell us your saddle height on the LeMond, measured from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the saddle, measured through the seat tube?
And how many spacers, if any, do you have underneath your current 90mm stem?

A '55' LeMond probably has a top tube of about 56cm. That is similar to a medium Ridley, but you are using a really short stem. Better to have the 54.5 (roughly) of the small ridley, and a 110mm stem, IMHO.

I'm a hair under 5'10, and my saddle height is 73cm, and I ride a small (see pic a few posts above).

So I'm likely thinking the same thoughts as toonraid.


----------



## bikerjones

Thanks for the help and responses. Yes, the effective top tube on the Lemond is 56.5 cm and my saddle height is 75.56 cm. As for the head tube on the Lemond it is 14.2 cm and I know the Medium Excalibur is 17.5. But the Lemond's seat tube length is 57.5 compared to the Excalibur's 54. I'm not sure how to interpret that, does the longer head tube and shorter seat tube on the Excalibur equal the same reach on the Lemond that has a shorter head tube but longer seat tube? From my understanding I thought a longer head tube equated to a more comfort ride type, which is not really what I'm looking for. From reviews here and elsewhere it does not seem like the Excalibur is designed for comfort riding, but am i missing something? thanks.


----------



## gibson00

Sounds like you have long legs and short arms.
Your saddle height sounds good for a medium ridley, but the top tube and stem length you are used to is closer to a small....


----------



## backinthesaddle

bikerjones said:


> Thanks for the help and responses. Yes, the effective top tube on the Lemond is 56.5 cm and my saddle height is 75.56 cm. As for the head tube on the Lemond it is 14.2 cm and I know the Medium Excalibur is 17.5. But the Lemond's seat tube length is 57.5 compared to the Excalibur's 54. I'm not sure how to interpret that, does the longer head tube and shorter seat tube on the Excalibur equal the same reach on the Lemond that has a shorter head tube but longer seat tube? From my understanding I thought a longer head tube equated to a more comfort ride type, which is not really what I'm looking for. From reviews here and elsewhere it does not seem like the Excalibur is designed for comfort riding, but am i missing something? thanks.


Ridleys size out 'big'...and for your size, your LeMond is likely too big.
A medium would be too big for you unless you run a dinky stem and that would really foul up the handling characteristics of the bike.
A small sounds like the way to go for you...
Hell, I'm 6'1" and ride a medium with a 120mm stem and a 80cm seat height.

I think an important thing to understand is, even if you REALLY want a certain bike, the sizing/geometry may not work for you.
The laid back geo of a Ridley doesn't seem to really work with your personal sizing issues. Check out something with a little steeper seat angle and laid back head angle.
A 56cm Colnago has a 54.7 TT and a 73.5-ish seat angle.
Or even look at a Cannondale Super Six. The TT on a 54 is 54.5 and the 56 is is 56, but they tend to fit out small-ish and the angles may work better for you.


----------



## bikerjones

Thanks BackITS - Yesterday I actually stood over a 54 Cannondale System 6 and a 55 Cannondale CAAD something and "felt" more comfortable on the 54. Granted i didn't get to ride either one and I know how important it is to test ride, but from that short assessment I liked the 54. The geometry of the 54 System 6 and Small Excalibur are very similar. Based on the responses i have received, doing ALOT of side by side comparisons of various bikes and their geometries, and sitting evaluating how i currently feel on my Lemond, I think I am pretty sure I am going to get a small Excalibur. If I only had a lbs that carried Ridley i wouldn't be going through all this, but if i'm honest i enjoy this part of "shopping" for a new bike. Now if the IRS would hurry up and give my money...
thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## toonraid

bikerjones said:


> Thanks for the help and responses. Yes, the effective top tube on the Lemond is 56.5 cm and my saddle height is 75.56 cm. As for the head tube on the Lemond it is 14.2 cm and I know the Medium Excalibur is 17.5. But the Lemond's seat tube length is 57.5 compared to the Excalibur's 54. I'm not sure how to interpret that, does the longer head tube and shorter seat tube on the Excalibur equal the same reach on the Lemond that has a shorter head tube but longer seat tube? From my understanding I thought a longer head tube equated to a more comfort ride type, which is not really what I'm looking for. From reviews here and elsewhere it does not seem like the Excalibur is designed for comfort riding, but am i missing something? thanks.


I would also say that size Small would be the best fit for you - a few of my friends have very similar size to you and they are on size Small Ridley Excalibur & Heliums (both have same geo) with almost the same saddle height as yours - it will also enable you to use a standard stem length (110 - 120) and as the HT is 145 on Ridley it should be a perfect fit. I wouldn't worry about the seat tube height as that's a product of the TT angle i.e. a compact frame would have a shorter seat tube than sloping and also sloping will again be shorter than standard geometry and it will therefore have no bearing on fit (just the stand over height that no one really cares about). The seat tube angle will of course have a slight bearing on saddle to bar reach - i.e. two frames with different seat tube angles of 73.5 & 74.5 when all else is same would have a difference of around 13 mm which can be made up by stem length but contrary to what has been said Ridley do not have a laid back seat tube angle - 73.5 is standard for the given TT of 54.5 which is same as a cannondale super six, Merckx & lemond are the only 2 mainstream manufacturers that tend to make laid back geometry while italian manufacturers such as colnago make their STA's a little steeper.


----------



## Jonny427

Damocles with Sram Red and Ksyrium Elites:


----------



## gibson00

Nice! How do you like the Garmin 705??


----------



## zoikz

*Love Affair is over*

Team mate broke his Helium in the middle of the downtube while training. Sinclair imports told him it was impossible that it broke under normal use and told him it fell off his bike rack, or he drove into his garage with it. They would not warrentee it. Get out while you can.


----------



## toonraid

Ridley are usually pretty good with their warranty - I have a couple of friends who race at continental level on Heliums and they haven't had any problems so not sure what went wrong there!


----------



## velodog

zoikz said:


> Team mate broke his Helium in the middle of the downtube while training. Sinclair imports told him it was impossible that it broke under normal use and told him it fell off his bike rack, or he drove into his garage with it. They would not warrentee it. Get out while you can.


Tell him to send an e-mail to Ridley and let them mame the decision. After all it will be them who has the final say-so.


----------



## toonraid

I'd be surprised if sinclair made the decision without consulting Ridley as the ultimate cost of frame replacement would be picked up by Ridley and not sinclair!


----------



## backinthesaddle

Sinclair makes the call, but they CONSULT with Ridley. 
When I broke my Damocles, I sent Sinclair digital pics and they made the call almost immediately...about 12 hours after I sent the pics. It really depends on the type and location of the failure.

Oh, and get your warranty fighting dome NOW, as Sinclair will no longer be the distributor as of June 1st. QBP is the new distributor for Ridley...


----------



## bikerjones

Just an update, i bought an 08 Excalibur frame size small. It should be here on Friday; thanks for all the help.


----------



## Archie Dog

*Belgium National Champ Colors...size Medium*

I love this bike....stiff, fast, and as I get older.... well.....lets say, I'm not getting lighter. FAS Cranks, Stem, and Bars. Velomax Wheelset. I really enjoy this bike. Best used on my shorter (less than 70 miles) quicker rides. I use my Bianchi for all day comfort. Lighter riders may think its too stiff.:thumbsup:


----------



## talentous

*ridley katyusha*

Nice!


----------



## jollyjoe76

*Helium,*

Dream come true


----------



## chavez

I too have joined the Ridley roll call - very happy with this bike.

2006 Ridley Damocles - Ultegra/DA mix, but with 105 shifters which will be upgraded to DA now that JensonUSA has DA7800s for $259. Carbon rides so much nicer than Aluminum, I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Turbort88

*2009 Ridley Orion*

Here's my Ridley Orion, Shimano 105 Groupset, FSA Gossamer Crank, and Fulcrum Racing 7 wheels.


----------



## gegarrenton

*2008 Damocles*

My newest addition. 2008 Damocles w/ Force and Rival build out.


----------



## roadgalatin

*Ridley Noah 08*

Ridley 2008 Noah (medium)
Sram Red Group
Ridley Carbon Bar/Stem Combo
Look Keo pedals
Fizik Arione saddle
Specialized Roubaix wheelset
Zipp 404 wheelset


----------



## brentster

As good as it gets right there. That would be the envy of any peleton.


----------



## hppy4u

Just finished my Ridley buildup and wanted to share it like everybody else ;-).

2009 Ridley Noah Katusha (size XS)
Campagnolo Super Record Shifters, R. Der., Cranks
Campagnolo Chorus F. Der., Cassette and Brake Calipers
Campagnolo Record Chain
Deda Newton bar, Deda Zero 100 stem, Selle San Marco Rever saddle
Wheels= Edge 68/White Industries/Sapim/Vittoria Rubino Pro tires
Shimano Ultegra pedals
Bontrager bottle cage
Still deciding on a computer and saddle bag to finish it off ;-).


----------



## Archie Dog

Wow, I am super jealous dude. That is the best looking bike I have ever seen!!!
Enjoy


----------



## chavez

Anybody know where I can order headset bearings for the tapered steerer on an 06 Damocles? I asked customer support at CC a few days ago but haven't heard back...


----------



## cjn14

Hey hppy4u, sweet ride, very jealous. BTW, how tall are you? I have an excalibur size small and I think it might be too big. I'm about 5' 71/2". Do you think an XS frame from Ridley would be too small or just right for me? Thanks!


----------



## smbrum

hppy4u said:


> Just finished my Ridley buildup and wanted to share it like everybody else ;-).
> 
> 2009 Ridley Noah Katusha (size XS)
> Campagnolo Super Record Shifters, R. Der., Cranks
> Campagnolo Chorus F. Der., Cassette and Brake Calipers
> Campagnolo Record Chain
> Deda Newton bar, Deda Zero 100 stem, Selle San Marco Rever saddle
> Wheels= Edge 68/White Industries/Sapim/Vittoria Rubino Pro tires
> Shimano Ultegra pedals
> Bontrager bottle cage
> Still deciding on a computer and saddle bag to finish it off ;-).


tough looking set up. Love the edge wheels. Good luck keeping those tires looking as good as they do in the photo. You'll love the way the bike feels. Its a great ride.


----------



## toonraid

Headsets are all FSA so should be able to get them from most LBS


----------



## Richieg

hppy4u said:


> Just finished my Ridley buildup and wanted to share it like everybody else ;-).
> 
> 2009 Ridley Noah Katusha (size XS)
> Campagnolo Super Record Shifters, R. Der., Cranks
> Campagnolo Chorus F. Der., Cassette and Brake Calipers
> Campagnolo Record Chain
> Deda Newton bar, Deda Zero 100 stem, Selle San Marco Rever saddle
> Wheels= Edge 68/White Industries/Sapim/Vittoria Rubino Pro tires
> Shimano Ultegra pedals
> Bontrager bottle cage
> Still deciding on a computer and saddle bag to finish it off ;-).


 It looks really nice. I haven't seen the white one. You just need some bigger wheels!


----------



## hppy4u

cjn14 said:


> Hey hppy4u, sweet ride, very jealous. BTW, how tall are you? I have an excalibur size small and I think it might be too big. I'm about 5' 71/2". Do you think an XS frame from Ridley would be too small or just right for me? Thanks!


Cjn14,
I am 5'10" with a 33.25" cycling inseam. My Noah is a size XS and it fits just perfectly...I was keeping my fingers crossed on the fit since the geometry specs seem to run big. I ride a 48 sloping Colnago CLX if that helps any in your decision. My guess is that the XS will fit pretty well for you. 

Dan


----------



## hppy4u

smbrum said:


> tough looking set up. Love the edge wheels. Good luck keeping those tires looking as good as they do in the photo. You'll love the way the bike feels. Its a great ride.


Smbrum,
Thanks for the compliment. So far with only a grand total of 30 miles on the bike the tires are holding together pretty well. Admittedly it's my "mid-life" crisis bike so it only comes out on nice days. I just wish I had the funds to purchase another Noah because this bike rides so well on various terrain. No harshness and just holds speed really well no matter the winds.

Dan


----------



## Richieg

hppy4u said:


> Cjn14,
> I am 5'10" with a 33.25" cycling inseam. My Noah is a size XS and it fits just perfectly...I was keeping my fingers crossed on the fit since the geometry specs seem to run big. I ride a 48 sloping Colnago CLX if that helps any in your decision. My guess is that the XS will fit pretty well for you.
> 
> Dan


Wow, how do you ride a 48s Colnago? I'm exactly your size and would need a 52s.


----------



## toonraid

Did you ride the 08 Noah too - wondered what differences you felt?


----------



## hppy4u

Richieg said:


> Wow, how do you ride a 48s Colnago? I'm exactly your size and would need a 52s.


Hello Richieg,
The Colnago geometry charts show a 48s with a 53.2 cm top tube and a 74.5 deg. seat tube angle while your 52s has a 54.7 cm top tube and a 73.4 deg. seat tube angle. For me the 48s forces my saddle further back on the rails compared to the 52s (where I would need to slide my saddle rails forward about 1 cm to the get the proper fit) so the actual top tube difference is only 0.5 cm (less than a quarter of inch difference). Hopefully that made sense...it's hard to show without a picture or actual fitting session. I think Ernesto Colnago also prefers to set people up with their saddles further back so in terms of the manufacturer I think his geometry and handling characteristics are designed around a rider sittting further back on the frame. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## hppy4u

toonraid said:


> Did you ride the 08 Noah too - wondered what differences you felt?


I wish I had one near me since the bike appears to be a sharp looking ride and i thought Excelsports had some really good deals going on.

For now I am hoping that late this year or early next year some of the '09 Noahs go on sale since I really like the ride of this bike. It's definitely the nicest frame I have ever ridden and seems to offer everything I look for in a road bike (incredible head tube and bottom bracket stiffness coupled with a really smooth ride). 

Dan


----------



## Richieg

Where did you get the white frame? Most are red or blue. The white looks the best IMO. I like the Deda stem as well


----------



## hppy4u

Richieg said:


> Where did you get the white frame? Most are red or blue. The white looks the best IMO. I like the Deda stem as well


Hello Richieg,
The white option is found on Glorycycles' website:

http://www.glorycycles.com/rinokatefr.html

Dan


----------



## Richieg

Thanks for the link


----------



## Richieg

hppy4u said:


> Hello Richieg,
> The white option is found on Glorycycles' website:
> 
> http://www.glorycycles.com/rinokatefr.html
> 
> Dan


 Thanks for the link. I was in there a few weeks ago. They had a red one, but I didn't see the white. Did you buy yours there?


----------



## slowhand




----------



## lennon2666

2008 Ridley Damocles with 2009 Sram Rival plus 2010 Force shifters. It's how Competitive Cyclist builds their completes (the special ones on sale) nowadays. I can't complain!


----------



## roadgalatin

*Cc Ridley*

Nice ride..just about went with the same Damo frameset/same color..how about posting some more pics!

Here is mine


----------



## Hendley

Another of the CC Excalibur Sram Rival deals from last year, just getting round to posting it now. Fabulous bike, Ridleys really offer great bang for the buck.

Changed cranks and saddle and lowered bars since this pic:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

my only road Ridley

I love it. 

My road bike is a Bianchi and I love that one madly.


----------



## gibson00

Salsa - Nice Dean!!!
How do you like the saddle?? Do you place your sit-bones on the two front 'prongs'? Comfy for 40km in the tt bars??
Cheers


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Without the Adamo it would be impossible for me to ride in the right position. 

I had numbness and pudendal nerve imflamations in the past so I need a cutout saddle on my road bike.

The Adamo is great, it cups your package and put things in the right place.

You are still sitting firmly on your seatbones, just behind the cutout, and there is no nose pressure in front.

You could also ride over the "prongs" but I placed my saddle in a way that when I am "on the rivet" I am on the right place on the saddle.


----------



## 177ichael

*My 2008 Closeout Damocles*

Swapped out a few parts and made some aesthetic changes to the handlebars/hoods. As other people have stated, the more I ride my Damo, the more I like it. I'm 5' 9" with my torso being on the shorter side. My frame is a size Small and with a zero setback seatpost, along with a 90mm stem, I feel positioned well. The only fit change I would make would be to eventually swap out my 42mm handlebar with a 44mm. I feel the 42mm is a bit too tight for me, but not bad. She weighs a tad under 18 lbs without bottles are bike bag. I hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## smbrum

*2010 Noah*

just got my new frame in. Before all you critics start, I know it will be hard to ride with no chain and no derailuers. Cut me some slack I have new record ordered and just got this frame in...I had to post. Gonna be hard to see hanging in the garage until spring.


----------



## toonraid

You could always test ride it on the rollers!!!

BTW What was your last ride smbrum? Dying to read a comparison review between the 08 & 09 Noah.


----------



## smbrum

toonraid said:


> You could always test ride it on the rollers!!!
> 
> BTW What was your last ride smbrum? Dying to read a comparison review between the 08 & 09 Noah.


I wouldnt put my wifes bike on rollers...guarantee for me to crash. I had the blue/bk 09 Noah. from what I have read about the 08 Noah and then having the 09 Noah I would say they are pretty comparable. The 08 was a very good bike and difficult to improve upon. The 09 just added all the aero stuff with the fork and seat stays. I think it does make a difference at higher speeds but im not a cat 1 or 2 so I dont know that im strong enough to stay in the range that allows the aero advantage. 

Its stiff as all get out though and responds instantly. All around great bike. No difference between 09 /10, I just had to warranty mine


----------



## slowhand

new saddle & bar tape


----------



## SHBike

Here's Mine. Just brought it home yesterday.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## toonraid

SLOWHAND ........ what Bars have you got (looks like 3T)?


----------



## slowhand

FSA wing pro compact :thumbsup:


----------



## lockwood1

slowhand said:


> FSA wing pro compact :thumbsup:


Nope! it's a Control Tech Carbon Comp bar. I was about to get me one of those for my bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHBike

lockwood1 said:


> Nope! it's a Control Tech Carbon Comp bar. I was about to get me one of those for my bike.:thumbsup:


I think he was asking about slowhand's new bars. Mine are indeed ControlTech Carbon Comp. I've got the ControlTech Unit stem as well. I finally got a chance to ride the bike today. What a blast. It is definitely faster than my Schwinn Paramount (series 8 carbon).

I'm very happy.


----------



## kramteetop

Yeah, I caved...LBS is putting together my Ridley Helium with SRAM Force gruppo and Powertap as I type....will post pix once done.


----------



## jaxxon

*My new Helium*

Just received my Helium this week. Purchased the 08 Helium/2010 chorus package from competitve cyclist. Added a few things like Deda Zero 100 bar and stem and an Arione CX saddle. Will run this with my wheels built up with DT 190 hubs and 1.1 rims. By my calculation, should run a hair under 15lbs with these wheels!!

You guys like the black saddle or should I swap it for a white one to match the tape?
View attachment 189399


----------



## urawildman

This is my new 08 Noah at about 7.7kgs, medium size with ISP uncut(92cm inseam) and 110cm -5rise stem. Fits like a glove. Had trouble with SR11 front derailleur rubbing when using smallest chainring with last 03 largest sprocket; now sorted out with shims in BB.

Bike is stiff, compensated with easton ec90aero bars and ea90slx wheels. Climbs well and accelerates easily. I wasnt beat up on the bike. I am 183cm at 80kgs.

The Ridley bikeshop guy over here finds the 08 noah rolls better than the 09/10. Just his opinion and not trying to start a debate here. Just saying it as I heard... and certainly miles better than my 15 year old Trek 5200oclv.


----------



## rayhaan

This is my Ridley Damocles, I am not sure of the year, perhaps someone here could enlighten me...I got the frame brand new from my LBS here, and transferred existing parts from my Colnago Ramarro onto it. I absolutely love this frame, I find it very responsive, and relatively stiff, while being quite comfortable. I am more than delighted with it I have to say. 
I will be building a new wheelset for it, for racing on. Right now the Aksium wheels will do as training wheels.


----------



## toonraid

Its the Team colour of Lotto from 2006 (602B) but no different to 2008 model apart from the colour - I think it looks nicer than the 2007/08 colours that came in Blue or Red.
View attachment 191448


----------



## Rolling Thunder

*Outgoing Gladius Incoming Damocles*

I just sold this 62cm carbon composite Ridley Gladius to buy the 2009 XL Ridley Damocles pictured below. What you see beneath the Gladius is the medium frame of the XL frame that will be built up for me and delivered on the 20th this month.

She'll be kitted out with a Campagnolo Centaur carbon groupset with 4ZA carbon Compact crankset. I'm still undecided about wheels, as I've not the budget to put good wheels on her yet. I'm a 100kg+ rider, so it's an important decision. In the short term I'll probably put on something solid like 32H Record Hubs with Mavic Open Pro or Ambrosia or Dt Swiss rims.

*The 62cm carbon composite Gladius just sold*









*The incoming XL Damocles IP* (You're looking at the medium frame)


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Very nice. I've just bought the 2009 IP frame in XL. Having wheels built as well, as I'm a big unit who needs strong wheels. 32h record hubs with Blackjack Skypper Rims.

I'll be running Campagnolo Protons until they're ready.



I'll have Centaur carbon groupo with compact carbon 4za crankset to get up those hills.

What can I expect from the frame?


----------



## Ridley Noah

It is nice to see, that here are so many people, who like Ridley as I do 

That's my Noah:



best regards from Germany


----------



## Rolling Thunder

beautiful! I'm sure I saw this on Facebook's Ridley-Bikes group? What size is she?


----------



## Ridley Noah

Thank you 

I'm not at Facebook, but perhaps someone used my photo to show my bike? The size of the frame is "L".


----------



## MontyCrisco

My Ridley collection (does 2 bikes count as a "collection"?)

*Ridley Excalibur* 
New racing bike. Bought the frameset used, built it up with my 6500 Ultegra drivetrain, Ultegra/OP wheelset from BWW, Hutchison Fusion2 clinchers, Deda stem and bars, Ritchey Pro Carbon seatpost, Yokozuna Reaction cableset, Bontrager Race Lite cage, Fizik Microtex tape, Fizik Arione saddle. 

Just rode it for the first time today. I'm pretty happy with it so far - really my only quibble is the yellow tires .




















*Ridley Crossbow*
My cyclocross/winter training bike. Cheap thrills! Bought it as a frameset (new, on closeout), and built up with a mishmash of old parts off my old bike and some new stuff on eBay: 9-speed Tiagra/105 drivetrain, Truvativ Rouleur compact crank, Ultegra/OP wheels w/Vittoria Cross EVO XG Pro tires, Bont. Race Lite cage, Egg Beater pedals.


----------



## Rolling Thunder

*My Damocles ISP*

XL Damocles PI
Carbon Chorus / Carbon Centaur mix. 
Compact 175mm Chorus cranks.
Campagnolo Zonda wheels / Record hubs.


----------



## Pedalon

Here's mine! A 2008 Damo SRAM RED/Force with my new wheelset as of yesterday Reynolds Assault. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhaan

that is very nice! love the wheels


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Great wheelset rounds of the worlds best bike superbly! Is that a Garmin I see?


----------



## chas0039

About 2 years ago, my LBS insisted that I look at their last season Aedon, even though it had a 54cm frame and I usually beed 59cm. After dealing with their odd measurement system, I took a ride and fell in love with Ridley and their Campy drive train and I have never gone back. I don't like carbon frames but both my bikes since (Waterford Steel and Ti) have had Campy gear and I have Ridley to thank for that. My Aedon is still the quickest bike I own and when I feel "fast" that is what I ride. It's a shame they don't get a manufacturer's forum of their own.

Belgium rules!


----------



## Rolling Thunder

I almost bought an Aedon a couple of years back, but couldn't get the size or colour scheme I wanted. I plumped for an carbon composite Ridley Gladius instead. I fell in love with her and bought a Ridley Pegasus (the predecessor of the Aedon) as well. This year I sold both to buy a Ridley Damocles ISP. I also have a great love of steel bikes, so I have a Pinarello Sestriere as well.

Ridley, for me, are the most innovatively designed and versatile bikes out there. My Damocles ISP is ultra fast and uber comfortable. I see why Pozzato loves it so much!


----------



## toonraid

Aedon and Pegasus are actually the same frame - just different names.


----------



## Earnest

*Noah coming...*

Have been reading with interest, having found the "Ridley Roll Call" title under google! I signed up. My first cycling forum after Cervelo Owners under a different name. 

You've all got some great bikes here. I'll be joining your ranks with this Noah. It should arrive after the holiday period. Up until now I've been a Colnago man, but thought I'd go straight to the top of the Ridley range and see what the brouhaha is all about! The groupo will be super record bought for me by my equally bike crazy wife!

My brother still has a red/white/blue Aedon he bought a few years back when he sold his Pegasus in the same colours, as well as a Helium. He persuaded me when I told him I wanted to change from my C50 (now sold).

I have to say Rolling Thunder, that colour scheme is unique. I haven't seen anything like it, and I really like it. I hear very good things about the Damocles from 2 friends who ride them. The carbon weave makes it look like Buchanan's X-Fire frame. It's a lot sexier than the 2010 Damocles, which looks quite drab!

I get what you mean by "predecessor". 

The website should show more about past models and colour schemes. It's quite disappointing when stacked next to Cervelo's website, and slightly psychotic owner's club of which I was an "adherent" for so long.


----------



## Rolling Thunder

*Earnest...*

Sounds like you've ridden almost every high end bike out there! Cervelo, Colnago and now Ridley! You've only got Storck, Look, Pinarello and Willier to go!

I've a good friend that's building up a Noah right now. He may well be doing it as I type! He built my Damo and he built the Gladius I had before that.

In just a few short days and a few short rides this Damo has really grown on me. One day I have scraped enough of the the green stuff together to upgrade the carbon centaur parts so that she's a full carbon Chorus.

Even though I am her engine; and a less than impressive one at that; she is fast! She's also very comfortable. Maybe for one of those whippet like riders she would be stiff, but I am...erm..comfortably over 100kg of ex weight lifting rugby nut! 

I haven't taken on any tough climbs on her yet, or done a century on her, so I can't comment on those aspects yet. I did both on the Gladius and Pegasus, so the Damo shouldn't present too much of a problem there.

Make sure you post up when your Noah is finished.

Oh yeah...welcome to the forum! I don't visit it that much, but I will keep an eye out for your ride.

Figners crossed the weather holds out in the London area tomorrow!


----------



## whambat

Well, I just pulled the trigger on a new Excalibur from Competitive (one of the 07 with Rival deals), should be here in about 2 weeks, I can't wait. I can finally retire my '99 Trek 5200. I am looking forward to a huge increase in stiffness.


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Let us see it when it gets to you! I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## whambat

View attachment 200371


Crappy iphone pic, but it gives the idea. I just got it today. Took it out for a quick hour spin, and wow what an improvement over my 11 year old Trek 5200. Now I know what power transfer is supposed to be like. I did upgrade to Red cranks over the Rival build from Competitive, Force shifter/ levers were included on their deal. They upgraded me to EA70 stem/ handlebars over whatever was included when I asked for different sizing. 

I really don't care that it's a 3 year old model, it rides so nice. Don't have a scale, so I'd be guessing at in the mid 16lb range. I can't wait to try it out with the Rolf Vigor wheels I just got for race wheels, for a 300 gm diet.


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Still a great looking bike, even with the iphone pic! Congratulations. You probably feel the same way I did (and still do) when I looked at my Damocles for the first time. I'm a bid power rider, and love the way it reacts when I crank it up! Post up some nice close-ups when you've put on the new wheels etc. Again, congratulations!


----------



## zedXmick

Here is my first Ridley. It is also my First build. Upgraded to a 705 since pic was taken.The Ultegra 6700 is a GREAT group set. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Very nice. From the size of the headtube it looks like an XL. Congratulations compadre!


----------



## whambat

FYI- Competitive cyclist dropped the price on the excalibur/ Rival bikes to $1650. They were awesome and honored my 60 day price protection right away. They only have large frames left, but if you know someone who's looking, man it's a stupid good deal.


----------



## turbomatic73

*Excalibur*

New (to me) Excalibur frame pieced together with bits from a retired Cannondale. I think it's the 2008 model...New old stock off of ebay.

Dura Ace 7700 cranks
Dura Ace 7800 brakes & rear derailleur
Ultegra 6700 shifters & front derailleur
Thomson seatpost
Specialized Phenom saddle
FSA OS-150 stem
Easton EA50 bars
Ksyrium SL front / Elite rear

Size "Large"


----------



## Rolling Thunder

Very nicely put together Turbomatic. Enjoy! It's a great all round pro standard frame.


----------



## Flash_beezy

MaN my build doesn't compare to all your bikes 

But I'm on a budget

Built up a 09 boreas with my old trusty 7700 da group
Easton ec90 seatpost
Easton ec90 equipe bars
Look keo carbon pedals
Zipp bottle cage
Fizik arione

My new zipps wheels are enroute as well as my new alpha q fork

I'm envious of all the carbon!


----------



## toonraid

That's Damo's little bro - super frame by all accounts.


----------



## Claudio14

*My new to me Ridley*

I will start my build tomorrow.

It is my first build and my First Ridley.

Can't wait to ride it!


----------



## roadgalatin

*Ridley Noah*

Great bike, great ride. It is a really fast bike. I have the exact frameset. Post pic of your build once you are done. Be careful to not over tighten the stem to the fork.


----------



## billips1002

Just wanted to let those interested in Ridley bikes know that Competitive Cyclist has a promo code for 15% off any purchase going right now. Use promo code TDF22 for a great deal...


----------



## Claudio14

Claudio14 said:


> I will start my build tomorrow.
> 
> It is my first build and my First Ridley.
> 
> Can't wait to ride it!


Finished the build Friday, Love the ride,


----------



## billips1002

*'07 Excalibur 1st Ride*

I had my maiden voyage on the Excalibur today. I did 27 miles and I was able to increase my average speed from my 29er mountain bike by about 4-5 mph. So I was pretty satisfied, this being my first ride on a road bike.

A few observations (though I am new to road bikes):
- Big hills are easier if you stand up. I don't stand on my MTB, I just gear down and spin in the saddle. This is a discipline I intend to work on because I need to stand to make more power at the lower cadence allowed by the Rival double.
- This bike flies. My buddy with a few-years-old GT aluminum bike was pedaling down the hills when I had to grab brakes to avoid running him over. Maybe aero advantage? I don't know. I do weigh about 35-40 pounds more than he does.
- It rides better the faster you go. At low speeds, expansion joints are much more pronounced compared to riding at speed, then you just float over the road like a magic carpet. I feel this Excalibur is more comfortable riding on expansion joints than my alloy framed MTB.
- This frame provides a very comfortable and stable riding experience. I can't compare directly to alloy, steel, or titanium but I like my choice.
- Rival is good, but not perfect. I think my drivetrain needs a little break-in and then some adjustment. Coming from XT shifters on the MTB, I'm used to a very responsive, direct, indexed shift quality. I think this is more a function of road vs. MTB equipment though, not something unique to Rival.

We hit 37 mph!

Happy Trails!


----------



## Sablotny

I'm interested in the Ridley line - Claudio's 2008 Noah looks like a 2010 Damcoles. Are they the same, or just similar?


----------



## Claudio14

I believe the Noah maybe a little more aero dynamic, along with a stiffer frame as they use Carbon rated a little higher. Also the Noah has the integrated seatpost, which I love but others do not.

Both great bikes, I loved the Ridley from first ride, dollar for dollar a great bike.


----------



## toonraid

The 2008 Noah shares pretty much the same tube shapes & forks as the 2009/2010 Damo but there are a couple of differences, the seat tube on Noah is beefier and the carbon is a stiffer grade which makes the noah stiffer.


----------



## Flash_beezy




----------



## Alaska Mike

Got my Ridley Orion (Rival) last week, built it up, and raced it for a few days in a stage race. Lots of fun and pretty darn snappy (within its price point).

Now I'm on a complete Belgian kick, even though I didn't think much of the country last time I was there. Go figger...


----------



## Corsaire

I finally got around taking some pics of my new rocket, acquired last June: *Ridley Damocles Pozzato ISP 2010 frame set* 

I just transferred everything I had from my previous ride. The saddle is new replacing the old Selle San Marco Aspide Arrowhead (black), it had to go for a white saddle. Well, I'll see how I like it after a few long rides, if I don't I might just go for the Arrowhead in white.
I'm looking to get a Shimano DA gruppo for next year most likely. The handlebar will go also have to go for a FSA K Wing white handlebar to match, as well as the Vredestein red tires which come from my old red ride, but still good. I'll be most certainly putting Vittorias with a white stripe to match. So, it's getting there.

UPDATE: 
This is the Filipo Pozzato 2010 ISP model. XS Ridley size. An excellent all around bike, a rocket on the flats, a mountain goat on the hills. Ridley's best kept secret.
Now, retrofitted with all new Dura Ace components it makes for a total different ride, bike is lighter, has a far better drive train efficiency, crisper shifting and most of all feels stiffer, specially when climbing due to the outer BB. It has no choice but to jump forward like a scalded cat!


----------



## h3hound

my new one.


----------



## gibson00

No Ridley 2010 Helium builds to post??


----------



## Wicked2006

There are some nice looking rides in here.


----------



## thumper8888

Here would be mine, just built up. Straight Dura Ace except for BB, chain and rear cogs, Garmin 705, Reynolds SDV-66 wi/Conti tubies.


----------



## skleins

*My 2010 Excalibur - size xs*

Heres my 2010 revised Excalibur with different seatstay arrangement - My first road bike after a 18 year break with MTB'ing!


Its running 10spd Centaur at present and the steerer will be cut once I settle on a good stem height.

I'm a hair over 5'7 with a 29.5" inseam...do you think it fits ok? I'm thinking maybe I should have got the Small size , but then again, I'm running a 105mm stem and dont think I'd be comfortable with a 2cm longer toptube...what do you guys think?


----------



## toonraid

The sizing seems pretty much spot on - don't forget the larger size would also come with a taller head tube, besides 105 stem in my book is really the shortest you could use, any shorter and you would see a difference in handling. Your seat seems set a bit high though as your leg is not even in max extension!


----------



## Corsaire

skleins said:


> Heres my 2010 revised Excalibur with different seatstay arrangement - My first road bike after a 18 year break with MTB'ing!
> 
> 
> Its running 10spd Centaur at present and the steerer will be cut once I settle on a good stem height.
> 
> I'm a hair over 5'7 with a 29.5" inseam...do you think it fits ok? I'm thinking maybe I should have got the Small size , but then again, I'm running a 105mm stem and dont think I'd be comfortable with a 2cm longer toptube...what do you guys think?


I've got a Damocles XS and at almost 5'8", 31.5 inch inseam the XS fits me nicely, I only needed to put a 5mm carbon stack underneath the 130mm stem.


----------



## turbomatic73

Looks like it fits right to me...2cm longer top tube is quite a bit...you look plenty stretched out as is to me. Not much bend in those legs even with the pedal at 6 o' clock. Size bigger seems like it'd be too big. Good lookin' ride...DAYUM...shave those legs!!!


----------



## skleins

*Yep!*

Thanks all..you are right, I need to lower the post too!

Guess I'm not used to the concept of a compact frame, when I measure a horizontal line from the front of the top-tube it gives me a 52cm frame size...spot on for me so all good.

Its a far cry from my old ride all those years ago...Reynolds 653 Peugeot with campag C Record and Delta brakes...down tube friction shifters (real cyclists should 'feel' the gears  ) and 7 speed screw on block...sold the whole bike for £500 years ago - seeing the price all that stuff sells for now...........................:mad2: 

Turbomatic - I've been a MTB'er for the last 12 years so not got back into leg shaving yet...its feels awful under trousers at first and its coming into winter here in the UK, but maybe next year 

Talking of which, the Ridley will be put into hibernation soon for the winter bike to take over for the winter...think I'll treat it to some light bars/stem/post and maybe wheels for next year.

Thanks All :thumbsup:


----------



## jayfro72

This is my 2010 Ridley Helium. Sram force, Prologo Scratch TS saddle, 3T Ergonova handle bar, 3T arx pro stem. The wheels are Reynolds Attack. I wasn't fond of the Reynolds stickers so I had these decals made. My race wheels are HED Stinger 4s. I had the same decals made for them but I like the HED decals so I have not put them on yet. 15lbs 8ounces for an XL! Y'all tell me what ya think.
Cheers!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Actual Photo
It really Is Light!


----------



## Lorge

Barely finished build of my 2010 Ridley Helium. Still need to cut steer tube.


----------



## toonraid

Why not un-flip the stem and leave the steerer tube uncut.


----------



## strathconaman

Most carbon steerer's have a maximum height above the headset. I would check to make sure you aren't over that.


----------



## toonraid

strathconaman said:


> Most carbon steerer's have a maximum height above the headset. I would check to make sure you aren't over that.


Its not the Carbon tube that;s the limiter but the headset - anything over 30mm i.e. width of steering tube puts additional stress on the headset bearings - basically you get a shorter life span but you can do it.


----------



## jayfro72

Is that an XL?


----------



## jayfro72

Oh yeah, what's the weight with dura-ace?


----------



## Lorge

jayfro72 said:


> Oh yeah, what's the weight with dura-ace?


It's a large and it is not full dura ace. Dura Ace wheels, cranks and rear derailleur. Ultegra 6600 shifters, brakes and front derailleur. It weighs 16.29lbs as pictured, with bottle cages, pedals and garmin sensor.

As for flipping the stem that is an option but I really don't like the look of all the spacers so I think I would rather cut it down if I find it too high. I am likely going to get a shorter stem anyway. According to the measurements it is a bit longer than my old frame in the top tube. New stem will prob be something with less rise.


----------



## E !

*Ridley Compact*

This is a parts bin/sweet deals/ free hook-ups bike build.A mix bag of components, but It came out pretty nice. The only thing i'm realy not liking is the old aksium wheels hanging around the garage for a few years.They are quite heavy. Shakedown rides for the rest of the week.


----------



## Alaska Mike

*The wife is going to be pissed...*

I have no idea why, but I bid on and won a Ridley Orion frame on eBay. The reason I say this is that I already own an Orion. I really didn't need another bike, much less a duplicate of one I already own. I was just bidding out of boredom and didn't expect to win. Oh well, I guess the BMC Road Racer will have to go...

Anyway, I'm considering the following as the build:

Ridley Orion medium frame, white 
SRAM Rival groupset/brakeset
Velocity A23 wheelset, 28/32 spoke 
Easton EC70 Wing carbon handlebars, 42cm
Easton EC70 carbon seatpost, offset, 31.6mm, 350mm 
3T ARX Pro stem, 100mm, 6 deg 
Bontrager inForm RL saddle, 154mm
Yokazuna Reaction cable set
Basically this will be my commuter, trainer, rain bike, and test bed for the other Orion (my race bike), to compare/contrast a few parts that I was interested in. My current Orion has FSA aluminum bars, SRAM cables, and HED C2 Kermesse wheels, but is otherwise identical to this build (except for color).

I considered swapping over parts from the BMC, which I built up with Ultegra SL a couple years ago, but I think the BMC would be worth more in the long run as a complete bike. Also, having the same groupset on both bikes is kinda nice. I've found myself really liking SRAM, so I'm going to go that way.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mosovich

*My new..*

Ridley X-Fire.. Really like it, hope to put it to the test soon..


----------



## jayfro72

Totally jealous!


----------



## roadie01

skleins said:


> Heres my 2010 revised Excalibur with different seatstay arrangement - My first road bike after a 18 year break with MTB'ing!
> 
> 
> Its running 10spd Centaur at present and the steerer will be cut once I settle on a good stem height.
> 
> I'm a hair over 5'7 with a 29.5" inseam...do you think it fits ok? I'm thinking maybe I should have got the Small size , but then again, I'm running a 105mm stem and dont think I'd be comfortable with a 2cm longer toptube...what do you guys think?



I realize I'm a little late on this but saddle height is most definately too high! To determine your correct saddle height use one of the two following methods:

1. Get a goniometer with your cycling clothing on and warmed up pedal a few revolutions then stop at the 6 o'clock position and mesaure the angle at the knee. The optimum angle is between 25 and 30 degrees. (This is the method most registered bicycle fitters use.) This also assumes that your pedal cleats are positioned correctly. 

2. In your cycling shorts and stocking feet (no shoes) stand up straight with your feet together, place a book between your legs with midle pressure on your crotch, mark the height on the wall with a pencil (don't get in trouble for writing on the wall). Then measure the distance from the floor to the mark, this is your actual inseam. It is recomended you take several samples to obtain an average. Then multiply your inseam by 0.883, the sum is what the distance between the top of your saddle and the center of the BB spindle. Multipy by 1.09 if you are measuring from the top of the saddle to the center pedal with the crank arm down and in line with the seat post. 

Another option is to get professionaly fit, generally there are different levels of fitting but you should be able to get a simple fit for around a hundred bucks.


----------



## Claudio14

*My Ridley updated*










I want to see more photos!


----------



## Zitter

Ridley Pegasus frameset I got off ebay for 300$ new. Anybody know how much they retailed for? I believe it is an 07 model and discontinued and I can't find much about it.


----------



## Kristatos

Anyone able to clue me in as to the differences between the Noah RS and Damocles? I am going to an LBS later this week and hopefully they'll have both in my size to test ride, but I want to know what to be on the lookout for. Nice bikes in this thread too!


----------



## Claudio14

The main difference is on the R-flow jet cut outs, and the surface paint. The noah should be slightly more aerodynamic.

I would go with the best bang for the buck, Component group and wheelset offered with each. All things being equal I would take the Noah!


----------



## Prostreet513

So what is the Ridley Gladius made out of it says carbon wrapped a;uminum? Is that any good?


----------



## toonraid

The Carbon wrap has more of a aesthetic value than performance value but it is never the less a great frame specially if like me you are a fan of classic geometry.


----------



## Frankinnj

*Ridley Noah*

Chorus group set
fsa k wing bars
Selle italia saddle


----------



## bikerjones

*Excalibur '08*

It's been awhile since I posted but was on here the other day and realized I had never uploaded a pic of my bike. Here is my Ridley Excalibur '08 (Small) and I built it up with Sram Rival, 3T, and Easton.


----------



## theStig

my Noah:


----------



## Corsaire

Have you tried zero leveling your saddle for better fit?


----------



## UFLBret

*Damocles custom paint*

Here's my '08 Damocles. Factory ordered University of Florida paint scheme. Dura Ace & Ultegra groupset, Fulcrum R1 wheelset. It's been a real joy to ride, have around 5k on the odometer. I'll probably keep this bike forever as its one of a kind, but also just bought a Wilier Imperiale.


----------



## keihoop

*Dude, what is that? It's beautiful*



jollyjoe76 said:


> Dream come true


That's a Helium yes?


----------



## jeff97219

*Difference between '08 Damo and current year?*

Can someone tell me the difference between an '08 Damocles with '10 or '11 model besides the graphics? Any difference on the ride quality? Got an '08 model avail for bidding on Ebay. Thanks.


----------



## keihoop

*hmmm, ya know, I gave up on Damo's cuz I couldnt get black*

So I got this instead, The LTD Edition Helium Flandrien. It doesnt suck. The Damo is beautiful too though without question a worthy steed.


----------



## skleins

Whilst a good bike, the Damocles is an old design now, I think its been going for over 5 years without being redesigned - Not saying thats good or bad...just makes it look dated

Also at 1200gms in weight, thats quite heavy by todays carbon standards.


----------



## Kristatos

jeff97219 said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between an '08 Damocles with '10 or '11 model besides the graphics? Any difference on the ride quality? Got an '08 model avail for bidding on Ebay. Thanks.


I don't remember what year they switched to the tapered head tube - but that would probably be the only difference if you go back far enough. Damocles for sure is up for a revamp - but that said I'm not sure I'd run out and upgrade as it's my favorite bike by far. I'd have to be able to tell the difference in a ride and the current Damocles doesn't have any glaring weakness that I can feel.


----------



## Ollieholic

does the 2011 damocles have a bb30?


----------



## skleins

Ollieholic said:


> does the 2011 damocles have a bb30?


No....


----------



## Ventruck

2008 Boreas:
Bought it off CL from a nice guy who gave me time to collect money first. Really saved me in my pursuit for a frame that fits (53 from a previous 58cm). I needed to go lower on both stack and reach.

edit: updated pic.


----------



## machwon

2010 Ridley Compact SS 

Converted my old crit bike to a SS for commuting to and from work after it got caught up in a couple bad crashes in races. Threw on whatever spare parts I had laying around the house, and it turns out it makes a fun SS! :thumbsup:


----------



## BCRexer

Ultegra Di2 group. Amazing performance! Solves the problem of sluggish shifting associated with cable friction within the internal cable routing. Try it, you WILL love it!


----------



## BCRexer

Noah's brother.


----------



## MammothSlacker

Here's mine


----------



## sevenbravo

Just bought a Helium. I'll post as soon as I meet my 5 post milepost!


----------



## ROCA RULE

Well I bought a helium frame 3 weeks ago and since then I been buying parts here and there and this how it is coming out:


----------



## ROCA RULE

How would black and white tape look in this?


----------



## cmeride

where's a dedicated Ridley forum ? mabey the mods should put one together...


----------



## sevenbravo

My new Helium, couldn't be happier!


----------



## Curlyrick

Our Friend from Flanders:


----------



## Bremerradkurier

Here's my just built up Gladius:


----------



## taefoto

Assembled in Bloomington, Minnesota. Ridden for the first time in Petaluma, California. '12 Damocles + Campagnolo Athena 11 + Fulcrum Racing 1's + Michelin Pro 4's.

Yeah, yeah, slam that stem, whatever. I <3 my dad-fit.


----------



## jmilliron

Sup Damo buddies?


Ridley Damocles 


Downtown Chico Crit, E4


----------



## ROCA RULE

@ jmilliron Are you the save guy from weight weenies?


----------



## jmilliron

Confirmed.


----------



## Kristatos

jmilliron said:


> Sup Damo buddies?


Nice - looks fast even with you perched on it 

JK of course. I like the build Very clean. Glad I rode mine today or I'd have the jones right about now.


----------



## beeristasty

Here's my Gladius. Just built up with mainly spare parts. Took a more than expected amount of dremeling to get things to fit, but I think it ended up pretty well.


----------



## Revs9k01

Hello All!

I am getting what appears to be a great offer on a brand new 2012 Noah RS 1204A (SRAM Red Components) in either Blue or Red paint schemes (1102A & 1102B) for $3,200.00 and I wanted to run it by you all to see what everyone thinks.

I have been riding my beginner bike for about 3 months now and I am hooked on the sport. My current bike is a 2012 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 which is an aluminum frame. I had been eyeballing a 2012 Cervelo S2 for quite some time but when this offer came around I am finding it very hard to pass up.

Should I stick to my original plan of an S2 or go for the Noah RS with the SRAM Comps?

Thanks for any and all advice you guys can share.


----------



## gibson00

What components and price are you looking at on the S2?

All else being equal - frame vs frame, I'd take the S2.
I've owned Ridley's and Cervelo's. Both are nice, but I think the S series Cervelo's are better....just my .02.


----------



## Revs9k01

Sorry about that, I was looking at the S2 with Rival for $2,800.00 or so but after seeing this deal it is hard to say no... Jeje!


----------



## Kristatos

Revs9k01 said:


> Sorry about that, I was looking at the S2 with Rival for $2,800.00 or so but after seeing this deal it is hard to say no... Jeje!


I'd go with whichever bike fits - both are known to be excellent but when I was shopping I picked my Damocles over the R3 primarily because of geometry, which was somewhat different between the two. The Ridley was better suited to my build.

I haven't ridden an S2 but I did test-ride a Noah and it was friggin stiff to the point that I couldn't imagine 5+ hour rides on that thing. If you do go with the Noah see if you can get carbon handlebars, seatpost, and carbon-rail saddle as part of the spec to soften up the ride.


----------



## Cartoscro

I bought my first road bike, Ridley Icarus, from competitive cyclist. Hopefully be here late this week. Nothing compared to some of the bikes posted here, but I think I'll be happy with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Corsaire

*Ridley Damocles ISP*

Ridley Damocles ISP


----------



## jmilliron

Very nice Damo buddy. Very nice.


----------



## Corsaire

Thanks Jmilliron, AM Classics are my latest upgrade, love them, very smooth and fast, hold up high speed pretty well and climbs good too. An all arounder. Ceramic bearings help a bit.


----------



## Corsaire

*RIDLEY NOAH 2008 model*

I saw this amazing deal on Ebay, just my size, and I had to snatch it. I never really liked the new Noah and longed for the striking looks of the previous model. Not trying to start a flame war on which Noah is better or worse...I'm just stating my taste. I haven't determined yet what group and components I'll go for, but I'll be posting pics when done.


----------



## roadgalatin

I had one and it was one stiff beast...would make a great crit bike.


----------



## Corsaire

roadgalatin said:


> I had one and it was one stiff beast...would make a great crit bike.


So I've heard, I'm riding a Damocles ISP now, I hope this doesn't beat me up too much, but I will sure love its efficiency and performance.


----------



## Corsaire

Carlos26Todd said:


> Best bike on the market IMO



I like the old Noah better than the current Noah, at least aesthetically speaking, I think it's STIFFER also but as they say: beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## roadgalatin

It is a great frameset. In my opinion so much can be dialed in by choosing of the wheelset. A wheelset like Specialized Roval Pave would add to the stiffness of that model of Noah by making it more comfortable for longer miles.


----------



## Corsaire

roadgalatin said:


> It is a great frameset. In my opinion so much can be dialed in by choosing of the wheelset. A wheelset like Specialized Roval Pave would add to the stiffness of that model of Noah by making it more comfortable for longer miles.


AM Classics Aero 420s are very good at softening the ride too.


----------



## Corsaire

I'd just like to share with you all what I did to restore the beautiful gloss (even enhance it)of the Noah frame. The seller of this frame didn't bother to clean it for selling, so I had to wipe off the minor dirt, wash it and clean it using a non-chemical, biodegradable degreaser. I was left with a decent looking frame with only a few minor nicks here and there typical of a used carbon frame. But I knew it could look much better if I could restore the shiny gloss of the carbon gel-coat. BTW, I covered the nicks with clear nail polish, worked well.
I bought Mother's California Gold Pure Brazilian Carnauba Wax (no, they're not paying for this review) which is specifically designed to restore the shiny gloss of car finishes, fiberglass and gel-coats in general. After following the instructions, the results are amazing! The frame really looks "brand new". Of course, it's easier to do this on a 'naked' frame than with one where all the components are installed. I'll be waxing next my Damocles, it'll look like new I'm sure, all over again. Added benefits is that it'll protect your carbon from UV rays while protecting it from the elements.


----------



## Corsaire

*Ridley 2008 Complete project*

I'm finally done with my Noah 2008 project. I decided to go Sram RED and FSA K-Force Compact handlebar and FSA K-Force stem. I took it for a short spin, I thought my Damocles was stiff, the Noah definitely feels stiffer but not harsh. I put my old Shimano DA pedals, I might switch the carbon ones from the Damocles or else, buy a newer set. Weight: 14.9 lbs (w/o pedals)


----------



## roadgalatin

Very Nice!


----------



## primov8

*'12 Noah Pro*
This was how it looked up until last a couple weeks ago. I stripped it down and transferred the parts onto a NOS '11 Cervelo S3-Norwegian Red. Over the winter, I'll be building up the Noah Pro with SR11-EPS and either another set of Enve 65s, 6.7s, or Bora wheels.


----------



## 986MXRacer

Ridley Fenix w ENVE 45's

View attachment 272771


----------



## Corsaire

I have to say, the Fenix is a beautiful bike, the headtube, down tube and top tube make the frame for the most part, aesthetically speaking, IMHO. Now, a Fenix is on my wish list, darn! With the right components I'm sure one could bring it down to 16 lbs and fraction. I'd just wished the Fenix come in more color schemes. Tell us more about how it rides when you get a chance. Congrats, it's a lovely bike!


----------



## 986MXRacer

Corsaire, from what I am being told, the black/white color will not be availble once the current stock is gone. I have seen the black/red/white scheme and it is very nice. The red ENVE decals would look a lot better on that color scheme. Not totallly liking the decals I picked. Going to try and bring some red with different componets 

Do a Fenix image search and you should see some of the other color options. 
Brian


----------



## masi85

I guess the Fenix is the new replacement for the Damocles? Looks like they thinned out the seat stays for more comfort like the excaliber.


----------



## Corsaire

My only pet peeve with the Fenix is that, I don't understand why they had to way lower the grade of the carbon to 24K, why not make it at least 30/24K like the Damocles or better. They really went for cost on this one.


----------



## 986MXRacer

Getting the shop setup for the new Fenix and an area for the trainer. Had to move the "other" bike over to make some room. Loving my Ridley so far and the Enve's are sick!
Brian
View attachment 273233


----------



## Corsaire

Oh man! You missed the up close shot.....:-(


----------



## 986MXRacer

Corsaire, of the moto side of the shop.....
View attachment 273316


or the Fenix? JK I will get some better pics


----------



## TKL

Hi Primov8,
Great looking bike. I have the same frame but having problems with getting the rotor 3df crankset to fit. Can you share what specs are your cranks and which bottom bracket are you using? My LBS says the rotor pf4630 will not work on the pressfit 30 frame although the rotor site points to this bottom bracket.


----------



## TKL

Adding on..

Realised its non-drive side.

View attachment 274326


----------



## primov8

TKL said:


> Hi Primov8,
> Great looking bike. I have the same frame but having problems with getting the rotor 3df crankset to fit. Can you share what specs are your cranks and which bottom bracket are you using? My LBS says the rotor pf4630 will not work on the pressfit 30 frame although the rotor site points to this bottom bracket.


It was the Rotor 3D+ crank and a sram pf30 bb. But the 3DF and the Rotor pf4630 bb shouldn't be an issue at all. The Noah Pro has a bb shell with a 46mm inner diameter, therefore any pf30 bb with 46mm cups such as the Rotor pf4630 would work just fine.
When I installed my pf30 cups(Noah Pro, Merak), bbright(S5), I always added a mixture of loctite primer 7649 and loctite 609 around the body of the pf cups. This will help prevent any loosening of the cups. But don't worry, it does NOT affix the pf cups permanently onto the bb shell and can be removed if needed.


----------



## TKL

Hi primov8,
Thanks! The issue my LBS had was that they said the spindle would extend out of the the 68mm shell. I would imagine the pf4630 bb would sit flushed with the bottom bracket shell and additional spacers would be required for the crankset to fit. I roughly measured the length of the spindle and after substracting 68mm, and the preload adjuster on the crankset, I'm still short of around 2 cm to fit. 
If there any chance for you to post a picture of how your crank fits into the bb? Will be much appreciated.


----------



## primov8

*TKL*- My Noah Pro is back to a bare frameset because I'm going to build it up with SR11-EPS over the winter months. Sorry I don't have any pics but I think I already know why you and the LBS is having an issue. The Rotor 3D+/3DF cranksets, when installed on a bb30/pf30 bb shell should have (2)11.5mm spacers; one on each side of the crank. On the non-drive side, a 1mm spacer is also installed after the pre-load adjuster and before the 11.5mm spacer. These spacers are supplied with the crankset and if you bought it from your LBS, they should've known this from the get go.
Hope this helps and keep me posted.

- Francis


----------



## TeddyBallGame

Hello Ridley owners,
I'm looking to purchase my first road bike. Having been on mt bikes for over a decade I'm finally ready to purchase my own road bike (instead of always borrow a buddies extra bike). There is no specific purpose for the bike but it will be used a variety of ways. Mostly training rides to stay in shape, group rides, and an occasional triathlon (1-2 year). I don't plan on purchasing multiple road/tt bikes to satisfy the various uses so I'd like one that is well rounded. So that brings me to the Ridley Damocles. All the reviews I've read have been very positive and it seems like it might be the swiss army of bikes. 

What does everyone think? Do I have a bike that can do at all or am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## TKL

primov8 said:


> *TKL*- My Noah Pro is back to a bare frameset because I'm going to build it up with SR11-EPS over the winter months. Sorry I don't have any pics but I think I already know why you and the LBS is having an issue. The Rotor 3D+/3DF cranksets, when installed on a bb30/pf30 bb shell should have (2)11.5mm spacers; one on each side of the crank. On the non-drive side, a 1mm spacer is also installed after the pre-load adjuster and before the 11.5mm spacer. These spacers are supplied with the crankset and if you bought it from your LBS, they should've known this from the get go.
> Hope this helps and keep me posted.
> 
> - Francis


Hi Francis,
Thanks for the guidance. Unfortunately the 3DF was a purchase online and it being and OE crank (I was told by my LBS) the box only included a pair of BB30 to BSA bottom brackets and NO spacers. I'm on the hunt now for suitable spacers and the most likely will be the Rotor 11mm spacer cone. Wheels MFG makes spacers but I can't tell if the ID is 30mm to fit the 3DF spindle.


----------



## primov8

*TKL*, you do have a couple options. The best would be ordering it directly from Rotor; dont' forget that you'll need (2) of the 11.5mm spacers. Another option would be is finding a local Cannondale dealer. Cannondale has 12mm spacers for the bb30 spindles; if you find those, all you have to do is eliminate the 1mm spacer on the non-drive side and adjust the preload ring accordingly. Good luck and keep me posted. 

- Francis


----------



## Corsaire

HiTeddyBall, unless you can get a good deal on the Damocles (on your size) I would recommend the new Fenix, which incorporates the best of it and the Excalibur combined. The Damocles was a tube to tube frame, whereas the Fenix is a monocoque frame. This makes 'the triangle' much more stiff and lighter. The 24T of the Fenix is lighter and more stiff than the 30T of the Damocles. And it's also able offered at a lower price.


----------



## TeddyBallGame

From all my research I think I'm getting a great deal on the Damocles. It was a customer build that was never picked up that they're trying to clear out, $2250 with a Sram Force kit and Fulcrum 3 wheels. 
Worth it?


----------



## Corsaire

TeddyBallGame said:


> From all my research I think I'm getting a great deal on the Damocles. It was a customer build that was never picked up that they're trying to clear out, $2250 with a Sram Force kit and Fulcrum 3 wheels.
> Worth it?


Not sure, since they're clearing Damocles frames for $ 999.00, but I should know, I own a Damocles myself, definitely of the best I've ever ridden.


----------



## primov8

TeddyBallGame said:


> From all my research I think I'm getting a great deal on the Damocles. It was a customer build that was never picked up that they're trying to clear out, $2250 with a Sram Force kit and Fulcrum 3 wheels.
> Worth it?


Considering competitive cyclist has the Damocles with Ultegra 6700, on sale for around the same price, the $2250 w/Force and Fulcrum 3 wheels sounds like a great deal as well.


----------



## Kristatos

Teddy, the Damocles is a great bike, you won't be disappointed. That said, I'd also consider the Noah RS simply because it's an aero frame and you mentioned doing some TT/Tri events in the future. You could put clip-ons on either bike, but the Noah would be the faster of the two bikes in a time trial type effort.


----------



## Local Hero

This 14.5lb battleaxe is ready to win races:


----------



## 986MXRacer

Very nice Helium... That's my next frame!


----------



## Kristatos

Anyone figured out a good way to keep the matte finish on their Ridley from attracting so much road grime? I have a matte white/black Damocles and it looks filthy after 25 miles. I wax my old steel bike a few times a year and can put a few hundred miles on it before it starts to accumulate brake dust, road grime and so forth. Has anyone tried applying wax to the matte finish on a carbon Ridley and if so, how did it go?


----------



## Corsaire

Wax wouldn't work well on a matte finish, I use it on glossy finish with excellent and beautiful results, not to mention the protective UV grime and UV qualities. For matte best to just use any silicon base cleaner like Pedro's. IMHO.


----------



## Kristatos

Corsaire said:


> Wax wouldn't work well on a matte finish, I use it on glossy finish with excellent and beautiful results, not to mention the protective UV grime and UV qualities. For matte best to just use any silicon base cleaner like Pedro's. IMHO.


Thanks Corsaire - I'll try the Pedro's. I was thinking wax was going to be a bad idea on the matte finish. I've been using the Finish Line pink bike wash followed by a wipe down with wet rags. Hopefully my LBS has some of the Pedro's silicone to try out.


----------



## cale262

My old junk...


----------



## ernesto006

some nice bikes, I'm currently looking to get a Icarus.


----------



## OHroadie

My new xnight. This is my first Ridley and have a feeling it won't be my last.

The first 62 miles were racing Barry Roubaix last weekend.


----------



## 986MXRacer

Did my first race on the Fenix this past weekend. Placed 14/25 in the +45Cat4/5. Have about 1200 miles on her and loving it every ride.


View attachment 278299

Couple pics of the upgraded cockpit

View attachment 278300

View attachment 278302


----------



## OHroadie

Nice ride 986mx!


----------



## Corsaire

Lovely bike!!!


----------



## gbh

Nice pics. Love the socks!


----------



## Teeks

Hello from England

I'm the proud new owner of this 2012 Damocles.









Some great deals around for NOS so it was £1400 ($2100) as pictured with the pedals.










Here it is out in the wild with the River Thames in the background


----------



## cale262

*Wifey Ridley*

Had this one built up for the Wifey's birthday

Fenix/Athena EPS/Madfibers











View attachment 279219

View attachment 279220


----------



## Ventruck

....pretty jealous of your wife


----------



## tangerineowl

My favourite Ridley is the Icarus Flandrien SLS. If the stack was higher, I might have purchased one from a bike shop in the UK, with Veloce.


----------



## primov8

cale262 said:


> Had this one built up for the Wifey's birthday
> Fenix/Athena EPS/Madfibers
> View attachment 279219


I hope the mrs. is enjoying her new build. Great looking build *cale262*.


----------



## cale262

primov8 said:


> I hope the mrs. is enjoying her new build. Great looking build *cale262*.


She is and thanks...


----------



## rs2011

Nothing fancy only an aluminum Ridley Tempo but happy with my 1st Ridley. This is my new commuter bike. Wanted my commuter bike to have a similar position to my weekend bike so the flat bar had to go. Geometry works out well for me. Similar geometry to its carbon brothers but with a longer chainstay for rack/pannier. A funsize XXS and surprisingly light at 10kg as pictured:










https://i.imgur.com/SzzBbEa.jpg


----------



## 986MXRacer

Athens Twilight Crit on the Fenix....my first one too! One of the harder things I have done and sketchy too, but a lot of fun. Some shots from the race 

View attachment 280055


----------



## primov8

cale262 said:


> She is and thanks...


Nice. I'm sure the EPS has been great.

*986MXRace*- great action pics and great bike as well. 

My '12 Noah Pro, custom painted by Jack Kane about a month ago and I ended up rebuilding with SR11-EPS, Bora One wheels, 3T Tornova, Selle Italia SLR Superflow.
View attachment 280328


----------



## spookyload

Very nice. You definitely have a unique Noah now.


----------



## spookyload

Just finished my Noah. Damn fast bike and stiff as I could ever need. Pretty happy with everything about it so far.
View attachment 281159


----------



## 986MXRacer

Great looking Noah. I like the red you used, looks really good
Brian


----------



## applespeed

How tall are you rs2011?



rs2011 said:


> Nothing fancy only an aluminum Ridley Tempo but happy with my 1st Ridley. This is my new commuter bike. Wanted my commuter bike to have a similar position to my weekend bike so the flat bar had to go. Geometry works out well for me. Similar geometry to its carbon brothers but with a longer chainstay for rack/pannier. A funsize XXS and surprisingly light at 10kg as pictured:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/SzzBbEa.jpg


----------



## rs2011

applespeed said:


> How tall are you rs2011?


I'm 164cm or around 5 foot 4 inches.


----------



## ls1togo

Here's mine.....


----------



## gcolumbia

Here's my Ridley Damocles. Love this bike!


----------



## cale262

^nice...

Updated pic of mine before I tear it apart for some new paint...


----------



## ls1togo

View attachment 288155


Some changes...bar tape...stem...Hed Belgiums, Dt-Swiss 240s...with 25mm Vittoria Evo Cx's..


----------



## primov8

gcolumbia said:


> Here's my Ridley Damocles. Love this bike!


The gum wall tires look great on that build. Nicely done.




cale262 said:


> Updated pic of mine before I tear it apart for some new paint...


A big fan of custom paint. Looking forward to seeing the finished project. Maybe EPS on this too?


----------



## redondoaveb

Here's a pic of the Noah Pro frame I just picked up. Hope to have it fully built by next week.


----------



## primov8

^ You will not be disappointed and good luck with the build. I've got the same frameset and its been my favorite build to date and the longest I've ever kept a particular frameset. Also the reason why I had it custom painted; I think Ridleys in general are underrated.


----------



## redondoaveb

primov8 said:


> ^ You will not be disappointed and good luck with the build. I've got the same frameset and its been my favorite build to date and the longest I've ever kept a particular frameset. Also the reason why I had it custom painted; I think Ridleys in general are underrated.


Yeah, I love the frame. So that's yours on Jack Kanes website. Beautiful!


----------



## primov8

redondoaveb said:


> Yeah, I love the frame. So that's yours on Jack Kanes website. Beautiful!


Yes it is, thanks. They did an amazing job and their customer service is simply the best. I plan on sending the De Rosa to Jack Kane as well, but I haven't settled on a specific color.










I bought the EPS wiring extension and DIY'd the battery mount to fit the onto the ISP clamp. I did this in order to swap in the new EPS slim battery inside the ISP once it becomes available. The only downside is the new slim battery will also require a new EPS interface.


----------



## cale262

primov8 said:


> A big fan of custom paint. Looking forward to seeing the finished project. Maybe EPS on this too?


I really like this paint scheme but it feels like 80% of the bikes I see are black with red and white accents...though I haven't figured out exactly what I want to do yet. Yes, more than likely going EPS on this ride also, I've been riding EPS all season on my C59 and it's just so much nicer:thumbsup:


----------



## redondoaveb

Just got through building up my Noah Pro. I'll be getting my seatpost extender tomorrow and it'll be ready for a test ride. Here are some pics.


----------



## Waspinator

redondoaveb said:


> Just got through building up my Noah Pro. I'll be getting my seatpost extender tomorrow and it'll be ready for a test ride. Here are some pics.



What size frame is that?

And how tall are you / what is your inseam?


----------



## redondoaveb

Waspinator said:


> What size frame is that?
> 
> And how tall are you / what is your inseam?


It's an extra small. I'm 5'-7" with a 29" inseam. Saddle height has been raised since the pic I posted, I was waiting for my new 40mm seatpost extender. Bike fits perfect.


----------



## BCRexer

Goes fast...with the right "motor"!


----------



## BCRexer

A great road machine.


----------



## expatbrit

Just joined the Belgian crew -- photo to follow soon. Picked up a 56 cm 2013 X-fire 10 as my first road bike in 20 years or so!

Slightly amazed at the sizing, but worked with a fitter and it seems solid.


----------



## expatbrit

Or, apparently, I can be smarter and share from here.


----------



## 80turbota

Well I don't have the caliber of Ridley you all do but it is one none the less. Ridley Pegasus 2006 on velospace, the place for bikes Looks very similar to mine. LBS wanted to get me off my Raleigh Grand Sport. They put this together and had me ride it. I loved it. Two years later and I still love it. Although I do really like the Bianchi Infantino CV that they had me take for a short ride recently. I will never get one but it was a nice ride for sure.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Latest incarnation of my Ridley Dean


DSC01370.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## expatbrit

Damn! Nice!!

Where's the actual photos of the Pegasus, too?


----------



## 80turbota

Since I don't have a photo site anymore I don't have a way to post 'actual' pics of my bike. The site I posted up has about the closest picture of my bike as there is. They are great rides. I really like mine. I think I hear it calling my name as I type this. Maybe time to go for a ride.


----------



## expatbrit

I --with no validity -- approve this!  took my X-fire for a spin this afternoon, and even wore a lion of Flanders jersey.


----------



## hkgjap

My Ridley


----------



## tottenham21

hkgjap said:


> My Ridley


Beautiful bike, is that the Phoenix or the Helium model?


----------



## rossb

My latest acquisition. I didn't really need another bike, since I just bought a new Trek Emonda, which I really like. But I love the Ridley Orion I have had for some years, and when I saw this frame in my size heavily discounted at the bike shop, I had to get it.


----------



## ryanotown22

My Fenix


----------



## ls1togo

Latest addition....


----------



## Ridley

Not even close to the level of Ridley bikes you guys have. It's my first road bike though, so it's as much bike as I need for now! AL Fenix, 2014.


----------



## obed

still a nice ride.. now go ride the crap out of it.


----------



## kramnnim

Any of y'all have a Helium SL? I need some assistance regarding the BB cable guide...


----------



## Local Hero

The battle ax may be retired from racing at the end of the season.










I may build it into a 1x or single speed rain bike, fenders and all. Looks like I'll race on a BH next season.


----------



## upstateSC-rider

Well, looks like I'm getting a start on my dream build...'15 Ridley Fenix with 6800. Frame and parts are on the way but I've noticed that some '15 Fenix models are PF30 and others BB30, all on non-SL's.
Anyone know why? 
Mine's a pf30 but I have a Praxis adaptor on the way also.


----------



## aggarcia

Here is my 2014 Ridley Noah RS. Built it up in the Spring 2015 on a tight budget. 

No sure why picture is upside down as it displays correctly everywhere else.


----------



## Appendage

*X-Trail C20 due in March*

I've ordered an X-Trail C20 from Glory Cycles. Projected shipping date from Belgium is March 4. This waiting is killing me.


----------



## Appendage

Appendage said:


> I've ordered an X-Trail C20 from Glory Cycles. Projected shipping date from Belgium is March 4. This waiting is killing me.


Shipment date has been moved back to April 19. I'm dead, Jim.


----------



## ryanotown22

Here is mine


----------



## 9W9W

I couldn't help myself and bought another bike. Now to figure out how to spin this at home 

My Ridley Noah SL is on its way. It's the 30 model so the bits and pieces are pretty standard but the frames on all models are the same on all models all the way to the top. 

Stoked!


----------



## Bumblebee Man

I've just joined the "Ridley club", after buying this Helium off Ebay, which I think is a 2007 or 2008. :thumbsup:

Mine obviously has curved seat-stays, but a know a guy whose Helium, with the same paint job (same era), has straight seat-stays, which are thin from side on, but broad from the rear. 

Does anyone know which is newer? Thanks. 

Anyway, it's a nice frame to ride; it feels stiff and fast enough.,


----------



## Appendage

My X-Trail C20 finally arrived around the beginning of June. There's only 0.050 mm (measured with a feeler gauge) clearance between the front rotor lock ring and the inside of the fork blade. Waiting for response from Ridley about this...which I don't give expect soon, given how long it took to get the bike. Anyway, on the road, the bike feels very much like my Cervelo RS, which is what I wanted. Probably 80% of the miles on this bike will be on pavement. On the trail, I love the way it goes up hill. I think it could handle stuff too steep for the stock 50-34 up front and 11-32 cassette. But for a guy used to a FS mtb, downhill on this thing is, not surprisingly, pretty punishing. Overall, I think it's great for smooth dirt. The rougher it gets, the less well suited the bike is. Duh- no surprise there. I'm 5'11" with long arms and the medium fits perfectly. I think anyone over 6' should consider a large.


----------



## 9W9W

I have a never ridden but often photographed 2015 Ridley Noah SL for sale up in the classifieds section. This is the brand new redesigned flagship offering and same bike ridden by the Lotto team in grand tours. Size M which is right around 5'10-6'1. Bike probably has under 50 miles on it, I have a baby on the way and don't need two race bikes will use proceeds to buy gravel bike and baby trailer. 

This Ultegra 11 bike is priced to move at frame only price. 

Sorry if this is frowned upon, just wanted to give bump because this is where Ridley fans seem to congregate.


----------



## '02 nrs

*Helium ISP*

'08 at a whooping 15lbs 2 oz. w/out pedals,campag chorus 11.thanks thomas frueh!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bumblebee Man

Has the new post disappeared? 
Anyway, bloody Photobucket. I've edited my post above. I recommend Igmur for photos.

My frame, which I gather is a 2007, weighs 1103g (Large, or 56), totally bare. I think the 2008 is lighter


----------



## '02 nrs

*2008 helium*

chorus 11 bits,quite an amazing finish for those who have not seen the carbon up close.


----------



## wilmingtech

After a 6 year stint, I decided to get back into cycling. Last year a friend helped me find this on craigslist. Less than 1000 miles on it when I got it. I haven't seen any pictures posted of this bike so I figured I would share. 

Its a Helium 1306b. With my weight (185lbs) I needed as much help as I could to get up the hills (we are surrounded by them) and this frame certainly helps.

My previous bike was a felt s22 which I loved but was setup for TT. 

I had never heard of Ridley when I bought this one but its been a fantastic suprise. Slight throw back with the higher bottom bracket. Its very stiff down there yet comfortable to ride for 40+ miles (havent hit 100 yet). 

Setup with Ultegra all around.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## trener1

Looks like this thread died 2 years ago... wondering if anyone has a Noah? if so how do you like (or dislike) it?


----------



## wilmingtech

trener1 said:


> Looks like this thread died 2 years ago... wondering if anyone has a Noah? if so how do you like (or dislike) it?


Just bought a frame. Building it up. Once I get it on the road, I'll let you know 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

